# ¿La estocada final a la hostelería? ¿Es esto el fin de los bares? ¿El canario en la mina de la brutal crisis que se avecina?



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse

Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles

Previo al euro, un café eran 100 pesetas, que con el euro pasado a costar 1 euros, 166 pesetas

Ahora es fácil ver cómo los precios han subido a 1.60 por un triste café que son casi 300 pesetas 

Hoy me han cobrado 2,40 por una puta Cocacola en un bar Paco d mierda, que no pone tapas con ella

No me extraña, que partir de mañana, cada vez más gente se compre la Cocacola en el super o un badulaque y se la tome en un banco


Que si, que ha subido todo, pero la gente va a priorizar, y antes comprar unos tomates que ir al bar a gastarse 400 putas pesetas en una Cocacola con la que podría comprar 3 en el super o mejor aún en un badulaque que te las dan bien frias


¿Es canario en la mina de la brutal crisis que se avecina?


----------



## Tonimn (28 Jun 2022)

Los negocios que veo a reventar y con colas de decenas de personas esperando en la calle incluido cualquier día laboral son de solo brunch o solo cenas con productos algo caros pero de calidad y buena presentación típicos de poner fotos en las redes. También en sitios de pasteles a porciones y cafés, pero de calidad y buena presentación.
Los que no veo gente son los típicos que no ofrecen nada, solo la misma Coca Cola, cerveza, que te tomas en tu casa más barato o cafés mejores. La gente que entraba para comprar una lata de cerveza o de cualquier cosa al bar ya la compra en los super esos que abren 24 horas.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (28 Jun 2022)

Lleva costando una Cocacola ese precio años en una bar.


----------



## Visilleras (28 Jun 2022)

Se nota hasta en los kebabs.
El viernes pasado buzonearon en mi zona un panfleto de un kebab. Lo comparé con uno que tenía del mismo local y que buzonearon en abril. 

La ración de arroz, algo sencillo, 50 céntimos más.
La ración de carne, lo mismo.
El menú completo ha pasado de 6,50 a 7,50.

Y hablamos de cocina cutre, poco saludable y "barata".
Ni me quiero imaginar el clavo que están metiendo en los restaurantes de comida casera Paco de menu diario.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Lleva costando una Cocacola ese precio años en una bar.




Según tu todos los bares de España llevan años cobrando 2,40 por una triste Cocacola de 20cls

Claro que sí guapi


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Según tu todos los bares de España llevan años cobrando 2,40 por una triste Cocacola de 20cls
> 
> Claro que sí guapi



Entre 1.8 y 2.40 desde hace unos días años.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se nota hasta en los kebabs.
> El viernes pasado buzonearon en mi zona un panfleto de un kebab. Lo comparé con uno que tenía del mismo local y que buzonearon en abril.
> 
> La ración de arroz, algo sencillo, 50 céntimos más.
> ...




Así es, y los que no han subido, están haciendo lo mismo que han hecho muchas msrcasz mantener el precio, pero dar menos producto


Al final las familias tienen que elegir, porque a ellos también les ha subido la cesta de la compra, y la gente está empezando a quitarse cada vez más gastos, los bares, van a ser uno de ellos


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Los negocios que veo a reventar y con colas de decenas de personas esperando en la calle incluido cualquier día laboral son de solo brunch o solo cenas con productos algo caros pero de calidad y buena presentación típicos de poner fotos en las redes. También en sitios de pasteles a porciones y cafés, pero de calidad y buena presentación.
> Los que no veo gente son los típicos que no ofrecen nada, solo la misma Coca Cola, cerveza, que te tomas en tu casa más barato o cafés mejores. La gente que entraba para comprar una lata de cerveza o de cualquier cosa al bar ya la compra en los super esos que abren 24 horas.




Así es, creo que de seguir así a los bares Paco les quedan dos telediarios


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Ni te imginas la cantidad de borrachos que se han pasado a comprar la cerveza en las gasolineras porque está fría.
Además en las tiendas de paso, evitan encontrarse con amigos a los que invitar. Así se llevan la cerveza fresca en lata y punto a saciar la necesidad de alcohol.
Las tiendas de las gasolineras han pasado a llamarse "Cantina de los miserables". Ya había colas durante la pandemia porque no abrían bares y también la gente joven para hacer botellón.
La pandemia no la hemos vivido igual unos y otros al igual que la crisis tampoco la vivimos de igual manera los del sector privado que los funcivagos que los han protegido de los contagios quedándose en casita sin dar palo al agua y cobrando, mientras los del sector privado, unos obligados a cerrar y sin cobrar y otros trabajando el doble y cobrando una mierda.
Así nos va. Salgamos a plaudir a las ocho por las ventanas CON LAS OREJAS.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles



¿Y si lo hacen al revés? ¿Poner más barato? Igual es precisamente así como ganarían más.
También se puede recurrir a un matemático. Este realiza un estudio y saca como conclusión una función. Una vez hallada, se la representa en el plano cartesiano y ahí donde se anula su derivada, es donde es el precio justo como para no perder por ser caro, ni perder por ser barato. Es un ejercicio de optimización que antes cualquier estudiante de 2.º de BUP podía resolver. Lo que es difícil (no siempre, pero en general, aunque para los estudiantes de 2.º de BUP lo ponían fácil) es hallar la función, pero una vez hallada esta, derivar, optimizar, es fácil.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Entre 1.8 y 2.40 desde hace unos días años.




Pues en bares Paco yo no lo había visto nunca. 1.60/1.80 era lo habitual, que ya era caro, pero de 1.8 a 2.4 es un gran salto y ha sido así, sin vaselina, de un día a otro


----------



## mcflanagan (28 Jun 2022)

El fin de las PYMES es lo que intentan, al menos en España. Como en Demolition Man que todo eran Pizza Huts.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y si lo hacen al revés? ¿Poner más barato? Igual es precisamente así como ganarían más.
> También se puede recurrir a un matemático. Este realiza un estudio y saca como conclusión una función. Una vez hallada, se la representa en el plano cartesiano y ahí donde se anula su derivada, es donde es el precio justo como para no perder por ser caro, ni perder por ser barato. Es un ejercicio de optimización que antes cualquier estudiante de 2.º de BUP podía resolver. Lo que es difícil (no siempre, pero en general, aunque para los estudiantes de 2.º de BUP lo ponían fácil) es hallar la función, pero una vez hallada esta, derivar, optimizar, es fácil.




Imposible bajar precios. Ya las neveras no veas como consumen luz. El producto vale el triple. Es imposible.


----------



## Arthas98 (28 Jun 2022)

Yo cuando a principios de año cuando en mi bar chino de confianza subieron todo un 30% de precio ya vi venir el guano


----------



## Gorkako (28 Jun 2022)

el bar paco que sobreviva morirá cuando quiten los módulos


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Imposible bajar precios. Ya las neveras no veas como consumen luz. El producto vale el triple. Es imposible.



OK, no soy economista, igual tienes razón.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y si lo hacen al revés? ¿Poner más barato? Igual es precisamente así como ganarían más.
> También se puede recurrir a un matemático. Este realiza un estudio y saca como conclusión una función. Una vez hallada, se la representa en el plano cartesiano y ahí donde se anula su derivada, es donde es el precio justo como para no perder por ser caro, ni perder por ser barato. Es un ejercicio de optimización que antes cualquier estudiante de 2.º de BUP podía resolver. Lo que es difícil (no siempre, pero en general, aunque para los estudiantes de 2.º de BUP lo ponían fácil) es hallar la función, pero una vez hallada esta, derivar, optimizar, es fácil.




Lo que dices no es descabellado, pero equivaldría digamos a tener más clientela para que el negocio te salga rentable. No se hasta que punto si te pasas de esa clientela tope, eso te compensa con el coste de refrigerar bebidas y cubitos, porque la electricidad está a cojon de pato


Lo normal es que los bares Paco fueran low cost, ahora, de seguir aumentando precios empiezan a ser para la burguesía


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Pues en bares Paco yo no lo había visto nunca. 1.60/1.80 era lo habitual, que ya era caro, pero de 1.8 a 2.4 es un gran salto y ha sido así, sin vaselina, de un día a otro



En el último pedido nos han avisado los proveedores de cerveza y refrescos que vendrán subidas de precio.
Suma y sigue.


----------



## Barquero (28 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y si lo hacen al revés? ¿Poner más barato? Igual es precisamente así como ganarían más.
> También se puede recurrir a un matemático. Este realiza un estudio y saca como conclusión una función. Una vez hallada, se la representa en el plano cartesiano y ahí donde se anula su derivada, es donde es el precio justo como para no perder por ser caro, ni perder por ser barato. Es un ejercicio de optimización que antes cualquier estudiante de 2.º de BUP podía resolver. Lo que es difícil (no siempre, pero en general, aunque para los estudiantes de 2.º de BUP lo ponían fácil) es hallar la función, pero una vez hallada esta, derivar, optimizar, es fácil.



Efectivamente, en 2º de BUP hacíamos derivadas.
Ahora busca a cualquier tarugo en 4º de ESO y pregúntale qué es una derivada.....


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> OK, no soy economista, igual tienes razón.



Yo tampoco soy economista. Pero estoy viendo a mis jefes afilando el lápiz y las cuentas no salen.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ni te imginas la cantidad de borrachos que se han pasado a comprar la cerveza en las gasolineras porque está fría.
> Además en las tiendas de paso, evitan encontrarse con amigos a los que invitar. Así se llevan la cerveza fresca en lata y punto a saciar la necesidad de alcohol.
> Las tiendas de las gasolineras han pasado a llamarse "Cantina de los miserables". Ya había colas durante la pandemia porque no abrían bares y también la gente joven para hacer botellón.
> La pandemia no la hemos vivido igual unos y otros al igual que la crisis tampoco la vivimos de igual manera los del sector privado que los funcivagos que los han protegido de los contagios quedándose en casita sin dar palo al agua y cobrando, mientras los del sector privado, unos obligados a cerrar y sin cobrar y otros trabajando el doble y cobrando una mierda.
> Así nos va. Salgamos a plaudir a las ocho por las ventanas CON LAS OREJAS.





Que razón tienes.

Además se empiezan a ver cada vez más personas en las puertas de los supers o badulaques que ofrecen cerveza fría

Gente que nunca estaba ahí ahora están en bancos cercanos a esos comercios porque han pasado del bar al banco


----------



## AntiT0d0 (28 Jun 2022)

Si antes del 2000 se pagaba el cafe menos de 100pts y ahora 2022 a mas de 300 me sale a un 10% de inflacción anual desde la entrada al euro y en otros productos seguro que es más.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Jun 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Efectivamente, en 2º de BUP hacíamos derivadas.
> Ahora busca a cualquier tarugo en 4º de ESO y pregúntale qué es una derivada.....



Ahora ha de ser en 1.º de Bachillerato y encima de ciencias, que sería un poco como 3.º de BUP de ciencias. Pero antes, con 2.º de BUP (y por lo tanto antes de la bifurcación ciencias-letras) todos aprendían las derivadas fáciles.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo tampoco soy economista. Pero estoy viendo a mis jefes afilando el lápiz y las cuentas no salen.




Pero es que empiezan a no salirle a nadie.

El otro día vi pimientos rojos a 5.40 en el super. Se que para los bares eso encarece el producto y deben subir precios, pero es que las familias que deben comer, también ven mermada su economía, y si encima el bar también les sube el precio del café, pues el café será un gasto a eliminar y destinarlo a la cesta de la compra


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Efectivamente, en 2º de BUP hacíamos derivadas.
> Ahora busca a cualquier tarugo en 4º de ESO y pregúntale qué es una derivada.....



No se que es una derivada pero en mi negocio han probado a mantener precios y vender las cervezas a 0.60 y vender más cantidad y lo que se consigue es explotar a los pobres camareros y expendedores trabajando a destajo por una mierda de sueldo que no somos el botón del volumen de una radio que se sube o baja.
Esto va a explotar.
Pensadlo en un poco.


----------



## Turbocalbo (28 Jun 2022)

Si una pareja en un par de horas tomaban unos cuatro o cinco refrescos, ahora solo pediran dos , lo beberan despacio, fingiendo despreocupación, mientras disimuladamente intentan captar señal wifi haciendo que se hacen un selfis, todo con tal de aparentar,
pero las terrazas seguiran llenandose, aunque sea de miseria.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> En el último pedido nos han avisado los proveedores de cerveza y refrescos que vendrán subidas de precio.
> Suma y sigue.





Así ha debido ser en toda España, porque esta subida me parece que ha sido esta semana.

?vosotros también vais a subir precios o ya los habíais subido y los mantenéis?

Por curiosidad ¿Que cobráis por una Cocacola de 20cls?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Jun 2022)

El del bar no va a avrir si no gana 10 veces lo que le cuesta a él lo que sirve.

Tú pagas 10 veces lo que cuesta a cambio de poder sentarte en las mesitas.

Si no puedes pagarlo, te compras una lata y unas rufles en el paki y te sientas en el suelo.


----------



## amanciortera (28 Jun 2022)

Putos bares


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> No se que es una derivada pero en mi negocio han probado a mantener precios y vender las cervezas a 0.60 y vender más cantidad y lo que se consigue es explotar a los pobres camareros y expendedores trabajando a destajo por una mierda de sueldo que no somos el botón del volumen de una radio que se sube o baja.
> Esto va a explotar.
> Pensadlo en un poco.





¿Vendéis la cerveza a 0'60?

¿Cuál es el secreto?¿De que marca se trata?


Si según me dicen colegas hosteleros el precio de compra es superior a eso. Al menos para ellos. Incluso en la caña ya no sale a ese precio


----------



## Hairat4ever (28 Jun 2022)

Hace tres años pagaba en el bar los meses de verano ( en el Cantábrico) entre 350 y 400 pavis de luz al mes, no me quiero imaginar las facturas que se están pagando ahora. Y me parecía que lo que hacíamos era sobrevivir, jajajaja, cómo cambian las cosas...


----------



## Matriz_81 (28 Jun 2022)

Conozco a una chica que curra en un FOSTER´S HOLLYWOOD y me dijo que una FANTA vale 3 eurazos.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Si una pareja en un par de horas tomaban unos cuatro o cinco refrescos, ahora solo pediran dos , lo beberan despacio, fingiendo despreocupación, mientras disimuladamente intentan captar señal wifi haciendo que se hacen un selfis, todo con tal de aparentar,
> pero las terrazas seguiran llenandose, aunque sea de miseria.




Yo empiezo a ver lo contrario

Gente que está empezando a sentarse en el banco con badulaques cercanos para consumir ahí. El bar ni lo pisan.


《Judas》 dijo:


> El del bar no va a avrir si no gana 10 veces lo que le cuesta a él lo que sirve.
> 
> Tú pagas 10 veces lo que cuesta a cambio de poder sentarte en las mesitas.
> 
> Si no puedes pagarlo, te compras una lata y unas rufles en el paki y te sientas en el suelo.




En el suelo no, en un banco, esto es lo que están haciendo muchos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Ir a un bar no es algo imprescindible. Si ves que es muy caro, te la tomas en tu casa o en el parque de tu elección, o incluso sentado en el suelo.
Lo que no se puede pedir es que por tu cara, un esclavo te sirva tu refresco en la terraza de un bar (por muy paco que sea el bareto) a precio de supermercado.


----------



## skan (28 Jun 2022)

El precio ha subido, pero no sólo en los bares, también en los supermercados.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Así ha debido ser en toda España, porque esta subida me parece que ha sido esta semana.
> 
> ?vosotros también vais a subir precios o ya los habíais subido y los mantenéis?
> 
> Por curiosidad ¿Que cobráis por una Cocacola de 20cls?



La bollería ha sufrido los dos tipos de subida, tanto el precio, lo que antes valía un euro ahora vale 1.20 y además han reducido drásticamente la cantidad. 
Las latas de refrescos estaban a un euro hasta hoy. Creo que se ponen a 1.20.
También hay que tener en cuenta que vivo en zona no turistica y los precios son Paco.
A penas a 10 km los refrescos ya valen 1.5 y probablemente los pondrán a 2.00.
Los helados tienen precios inasumibles y sin embargo veo gente consumiendo los fines de semana como si tal cosa.
Por eso digo que esta crisis no la vivimos igual los del sector privado que los que son funcivagos.
A estos, sus sueldos y pagas se las han actualizado mientras que los del sector privado han mermado y no veas como.
El grupo de cervezas Cruzcampo y Alhambra nos han avisado de que van a subir, así como el grupo Cocacola.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Conozco a una chica que curra en un FOSTER´S HOLLYWOOD y me dijo que una FANTA vale 3 eurazos.




Si, pero en el Foster's, siempre era cara, y tenía una explicación al menos antes, pagabas una y luego ya tenías barra libre de cocacola mientras comías/cenabas


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Jun 2022)

Hay que estar tonto para ir a que te atraquen a un bar. 

los bares de hezpain no tienen nada que ofrecer en acsoluto. Nada. No elaboran nada casero, tradicional, popular, NADA.

Tienen refrejcos y prefabricaos que venden 10 veces más caros de lo que les cuesta, una cafetera, una plancha y ya. Tortilla de huevina, platos prefabricaos recalentaos, pesadilla en la cocina y rejonazo criminal en la cuenta.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ir a un bar no es algo imprescindible. Si ves que es muy caro, te la tomas en tu casa o en el parque de tu elección, o incluso sentado en el suelo.
> Lo que no se puede pedir es que por tu cara, un esclavo te sirva tu refresco en la terraza de un bar (por muy paco que sea el bareto) a precio de supermercado.




No, si no estoy pidiendo nada. Estoy diciendo que se van a ir a pique, sin más. Es el canario en la mina de esta crisis donde las familias empiezan a no poder pagar ni la comida


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ir a un bar no es algo imprescindible. Si ves que es muy caro, te la tomas en tu casa o en el parque de tu elección, o incluso sentado en el suelo.
> Lo que no se puede pedir es que por tu cara, un esclavo te sirva tu refresco en la terraza de un bar (por muy paco que sea el bareto) a precio de supermercado.



Pobres negocios, pobres camareros que van a la calle, pobres repartidores, pobres todos los que comen gracias a un bar que dan mucho trabajo.
No es tan fácil.
Ruina, la palabra se llama ruina. Se para la economía.
Donde vivo los domingos hay bares que antes abrían y ya no porque no les sale a cuenta y no veas la cantidad de gente que necesita un café por las mañanas o usar un baño o comer.
Realmente la gente no se está dando cuenta de lo que es perder servicios y calidad de vida.
Estoy seguro de ello cuando veo comentarios como este.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2022)

Dos botellines tengo...cuidado pues


----------



## Artorias (28 Jun 2022)

Hemos llegado a un punto que, aunque puedas pagarlo, a la gente no le gusta que le tomen el pelo.

Yo mismo, el pasado viernes por la tarde, voy con la novia a hacer la compra y pensamos en tomar a la vuelta una cerveza en un bareto, pero viendo los clavazos que pegan ultimamente en todos lo bares de la zona decidimos volvernos para casa y tomarnos algo alli.

Al final ahorras pasta y te tomas algo de mas calidad y mas comodo. Que si, que puedo pagar sin problema casi 10 pavos por una pinta para mi, una sin alcohol para ella y una mierda de aperitivo de patatas fritas o aceitunas, pero es que no me da la gana de que me tomen el pelo.

Una buena Vol Damn que me tome metido en la piscina y despues otra con algo de picar sentando tranquilamente tomando el fresco.


----------



## Turbocalbo (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Yo empiezo a ver lo contrario
> 
> Gente que está empezando a sentarse en el banco con badulaques cercanos para consumir ahí. El bar ni lo pisan.
> 
> ...



No digo que no, pero una gran mayoría, tirarán de apariencias para tapar miserias, si la tendencia de consumo callejero sube, harán lo posible por prohibirlo, ridiculizarlo o pandemiarlo, valla usted a saber.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pobres negocios, pobres camareros que van a la calle, pobres repartidores, pobres todos los que comen gracias a un bar que dan mucho trabajo.
> No es tan fácil.
> Ruina, la palabra se llama ruina. Se para la economía.
> Donde vivo los domingos hay bares que antes abrían y ya no porque no les sale a cuenta y no veas la cantidad de gente que necesita un café por las mañanas o usar un baño o comer.
> ...



¿Camareros?
Pero si nadie quiere currar de camarero! Están los hosteleros que trinan porque no encuentran personal!
Si a ti te va, no tienes más que echar el currículum, que parece que llueven las ofertas para este verano en muchos sitios de España.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pobres negocios, pobres camareros que van a la calle, pobres repartidores, pobres todos los que comen gracias a un bar que dan mucho trabajo.
> No es tan fácil.
> Ruina, la palabra se llama ruina. Se para la economía.
> Donde vivo los domingos hay bares que antes abrían y ya no porque no les sale a cuenta y no veas la cantidad de gente que necesita un café por las mañanas o usar un baño o comer.
> ...





Asi es. Yo empiezo a ver la que se avecina y tela. Cómo esto siga así no va a haber euros para pagar a tantos parados, porque la hostelería da muuucho trabajo, y no solo a camareros. La de comerciales y viajantes que comen de ellos. Desde el del camión cito hasta el del tráiler, y por supuesto los que se dedican a fabricar productos para hostelería 


. Llega ruina y de la buena. Espero equivocarme


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Camareros?
> Pero si nadie quiere currar de camarero! Están los hosteleros que trinan porque no encuentran personal!
> Si a ti te va, no tienes más que echar el currículum, que parece que llueven las ofertas para este verano en muchos sitios de España.



No hay camareros por las condiciones laborales que no compensan por ese sueldo, porque para cobrar lo mismo que uno que está de modo de almacén 8 horitas y tiene findes libres, pues la gente prefiere ir de mozo de almacén

Pasa lo mismo que con transportistas y camioneros

Han querido abaratar tanto la mano de obra que nadie quiere ir


Cuando en las discotecas les pagaban 100 pavos por noche a los camareros la gente se peleaba por ir


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> ¿Vendéis la cerveza a 0'60?
> 
> ¿Cuál es el secreto?¿De que marca se trata?
> 
> ...



Vendemos de varias marcas. Pero las mas barata y la marca mas vendida es esta:









Emdbrau 33cl - Pack 24 latas de cerveza a domicilio - online


La cerveza Emdbrau es una de las más elegidas por los usuarios debido a su excelente relación calidad precio. ¿Aún no la has probado?



tucervezaadomicilio.com


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Asi es. Yo empiezo a ver la que se avecina y tela. Cómo esto siga así no va a haber euros para pagar a tantos parados, porque la hostelería da muuucho trabajo, y no solo a camareros. La de comerciales y viajantes que comen de ellos. Desde el del camión cito hasta el del tráiler, y por supuesto los que se dedican a fabricar productos para hostelería
> 
> 
> . Llega ruina y de la buena. Espero equivocarme



Y la de productos que se dejarán de vender, tanto el carnicero como el panadero... no podéis imaginar.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Jun 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> si la tendencia de consumo callejero sube, harán lo posible por prohibirlo, ridiculizarlo o pandemiarlo, valla usted a saber.



Y legalmente ya te pueden multar por beber alcohol en la calle, aunque sea una clara de 2,4º.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,






*Multa por beber en la calle*
por Josefina Soloa
Mucha gente aún no lo sabe, pero en *España corresponde una multa por beber en la calle*, esto es así por una ley estatal vigente, *la Ley Orgánica de Protección de la Seguridad Ciudadana,* que establece que será pasible de multa quien consuma bebidas alcohólicas en lugares, establecimientos, vías o transportes públicos cuando se perturbe la tranquilidad ciudadana.
*Esta normativa se desarrolla a nivel estatal, municipal y autonómico*, por lo cual, por ejemplo, cada comunidad puede agregar apartados y hacerla taxativamente para que no haya lugar a interpretaciones varias. La Comunidad Valenciana por ejemplo adhiere a la Ley Orgánica Nacional nombrada anteriormente pero agrega un apartado el cual rige para toda la Comunidad, en el que establece que se podrá autorizar el consumo de alcohol (previas ordenanzas municipales) en fiestas patronales, festivos o determinados días en concreto.






*¿Cuáles son las multas por beber en la calle según cada Comunidad Autónoma?*

Si bien hay una Ley Orgánica que se aplica para todo el territorio, *cada Comunidad puede crear leyes complementarias para regular o sancionar el consumo de alcohol en la vía pública*. Algunas Comunidades son más punitivas que otras y las cifras de las multas también varían mucho. A continuación te contamos cuales son las diferentes sanciones y cuantía de las mismas en algunas Comunidades. Es importante recordar que todas *estas leyes han sido actualizadas a causa del COVID 19, por lo que los montos de las multas se han elevado considerablemente para evitar que las personas realicen botellones.*

*Comunidad Valenciana*
Realizar botellones o beber alcohol en grupo en la vía pública en Valencia, Alicante o Castellón puede conllevar una multa que va desde los *600€ a los 30.000€,* por lo que se considera una infracción grave por poner en riesgo la salud pública.
En el caso que en esas reuniones además haya *menores de edad o personas mayores de 65 años*, el monto de la multa puede elevarse incluso hasta los *60.000€.*

*Comunidad de Madrid*
Beber en la vía pública en la Comunidad de Madrid podrá costar unos *500€ de multa*, en caso de que las personas sean* menores de edad* y unos *600€* en adelante para quienes sean *mayores de 18 años*. En caso de que en el botellón participen más de *6 personas* ya la multa pasa a ser de *hasta 3.000€.* Ya para casos más severos donde se ponga en riesgo la salud pública a causa de la aglomeración de gente y el no cumplimiento de las normas de sanidad impuestas como llevar todo el tiempo la mascarilla y respetar la distancia, la multa será de *hasta 600.000€.*

*Andalucía*
Específicamente Sevilla es el lugar donde las multas por beber en la calle son las menos costosas, estas tienen un promedio de 100€ pudiendo como máximo 300€ según el permitido legal y la gravedad de la infracción. Tanto el mínimo como el máximo de los montos de las multas son impuestos por leyes locales reguladoras.
Ahora bien, en Andalucía en general, en caso de producirse un *botellón de más de 100 personas*, al ser considera una infracción grave porque pone en juego la salud pública, la multa irá desde los *60.000€ a los 600.000€.*

*Catalunya*
En caso de los botellones en Catalunya, la multa por eso no puede superar los 1.500€ que es el máximo legal permitido. Pero, a causa del momento que estamos viviendo y como se tiene que evitar todo acontecimiento que implique aglomeración de personas, aunque puedan respetar distancia de seguridad, en caso de realizar botellones así sea en el aire libre, las multas irán de los *3.000€ a los 15.000€* *dependiendo de la cantidad de gente que haya y la gravedad de la infracción.*







*¿A quien le corresponde pagar la multa por beber en la calle?*
La multa por beber en la calle le *corresponde pagarla el autor*, es decir, la persona que se encontraba bebiendo en la vía pública o en un botellón. En caso de los *menores*, los *padres o tutores* deberán responder solidariamente por él.

*¿Qué pasa si la persona a sancionar es menor de edad?*
En este caso, como la persona que bebe es *menor de edad, no se lo puede sancionar como verdadero autor*, por lo que la sanción*/multa recaerá en su padre, madre o tutor* según corresponda. Estos deberán *responder por el menor de manera solidaria* ante los daños y perjuicios ocasionados, así como también el pago íntegro de la sanción.

En caso que la persona pasible de sanción sea *menor de 14 años, este quedará exento de toda responsabilidad.*

*¿Qué beneficios se obtienen si se opta por el «pago voluntario»?*
Cuando una persona es sancionada pecuniariamente y esta por su propia voluntad desea pagar esa multa, se le llama «pago voluntario». En caso que la persona lo realice, *se beneficiará de una bonificación del 50% del monto total de la multa,* es decir, si la multa era de 600€, la persona que paga de manera voluntaria en los plazos establecidos, deberá pagar solamente 300€.
Es importante tener en cuenta que el *beneficio de la reducción del 50% NO es válido para aquellos reincidentes*. Es decir, quien fue sancionado más de una vez por beber en la calle, no podrá beneficiarse de esta bonificación si no una sola vez.

*¿Qué pasa si no pagas la multa por beber en la calle?*
Nunca es la mejor opción no pagar una multa, ya que puede traer consecuencias a futuro o trabas administrativas. Pero, en caso que decidas no pagarla o bien, se te haya vencido el plazo para hacerlo. Puede que haya alguna de las siguientes consecuencias según corresponda:
*–* *Vía ejecutiva:* si *no recurres* en el plazo legal de 10 días *y tampoco realizas el pago voluntario,* se tiene por firme la sanción y deberás abonar su totalidad dentro de los plazos establecidos. En caso de que el plazo ya haya vencido, y la multa sigue sin pagarse, *la multa tendrá un recargo del 5% de su valor total como interés por mora.
– Intervención de la Agencia Tributaria:* una vez agotada la vía ejecutiva, la AEAT notificará a la persona la apertura de un apremio, estableciendo un nuevo plazo para el pago de una multa, pero con un *recargo del 10% de su valor total* (es decir, el valor de la multa más el 5% de la vía ejecutiva). En caso de que pase ese plazo *y la multa siga sin pagarse, el recargo será del 20%.
– Embargo*: ya si la multa al tercer plazo establecido sigue sin ser paga, se *procede a realizar un embargo*, del cual el sujeto pasivo será notificado, dado que se llevará a cabo una *ejecución forzosa de sus bienes* (inmueble, cuenta corriente, vehículos a su nombre, etc).







Multa por beber en la calle | Actualizado junio 2022


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Yo empiezo a ver lo contrario
> 
> Gente que está empezando a sentarse en el banco con badulaques cercanos para consumir ahí. El bar ni lo pisan.
> 
> ...



Del bar comen todos. El ayuntamiento por licencias, impuestos y con ese dinero les paga a sus parásitos funcivagos. Esto se va a la mierda.
Todavía hay gente que no entiende que la leche no sale del tetrabrick, que la produce el ganadero y si el ganadero se va a la mierda importamos la leche de fuera y con los precios de los combustibles... creo que nadie se está dando cuenta del Crack que viene.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y legalmente ya te pueden multar por beber alcohol en la calle, aunque sea una clara de 2,4º.



Eso será donde vives. Donde vivo no se multa a nadie. Esto es una jungla. Solo se pone la guadia de tráfico dos o tres veces al mes y hace escabechina por multas de 300 euritos para arriba y ya tienen para pagar los sueldos de los perros del orden y la ley y caballero, caballero. Los demas que nos pudramos, mientras las calles estan llenas de mierda, latas vacias de cerveza, orines y todo lo que nos trae la involución porque los MENAS siguen teniendo paguitas actualizadas y les da para muchas cervezas y tiempo libre.
También predominan los puticlubs morunos. Basura, basura. La miseria trae más miseria.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Jun 2022)

Esta más caro que nunca. Le añades que tienen antena3 o cualquier otra mierda a todo volumen, o música sudaca pachanguera estresante, bares mal acondicionados, ruido de la gente hablando alto y rematas con un pantxi o negro que no sabe ni abrir una botella de vino en la barra o terraza. 
Va a consumir su puta madre. Ojalá cierren todos por pandemistas follabozales tetra kakunados y contrata inmigrantes.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Camareros?
> Pero si nadie quiere currar de camarero! Están los hosteleros que trinan porque no encuentran personal!
> Si a ti te va, no tienes más que echar el currículum, que parece que llueven las ofertas para este verano en muchos sitios de España.



¿Que no hay camereros?. ¿Que dices?.
Yo no trabajo de camarero pero estoy en el sector servicios. Ojala te tengas que servir tu mismo y cuando vayas de viaje que mees en la carretera porque no te encuentres donde hacerlo ni darle un vaso de agua a tus hijos.
Que cosas decís de verdad.
Luego cuando los pijos de ciudad no encuentran quien les ponga todo por delante se quejan. Que cosas.


----------



## Kiliab (28 Jun 2022)

Vivo en una ciudad turística y cada vez que veo a mis paisanos sentados en una terraza tomando un refresco con unos ganchitos por el que le van a sablar más de 2 euros me pregunto qué les lleva a actuar así.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (28 Jun 2022)

Mi canario en la mina ha sido el siguiente, en uno de mis bares Paco de confianza resulta que de siempre han tenido paella y migas en el menú como opciones de primer plato, el resto de primeros y segundos se iban cambiando diariamente. La paella allí volaba y era un clásico, pues resulta que el otro día me entero de que mantienen las migas pero sustituyen la paella por una triste ensalada de pasta 
Y es un bar que siempre siempre tiene gente y está en buen sitio. No quiero ni pensar qué va a pasar en el resto.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Kiliab dijo:


> Vivo en una ciudad turística y cada vez que veo a mis paisanos sentados en una terraza tomando un refresco con unos ganchitos por el que le van a sablar más de 2 euros me pregunto qué les lleva a actuar así.



Pues porque pueden hacerlo. Seguro que tienen pasta.
Yo a veces pienso lo mismo.
Cuando trabajo un fin de semana y veo tanta gente, turistas, ciclistas, motoristas, consumiendo y gastando con los precios que hay no me cabe otra explicación de que cobran sueldos que se lo permiten y que yo no puedo, la verdad.
Vivimos una desigualdad tremenda.
Luego le sumamos que si a la gente le das una paga por no hacer nada, pues hala, aqui no trabaja nadie.
Verás que bien que va a acabar todo esto. Ojala me equivoque.
Esos sí, los negocios morunos floreciendo por doquier. Sus fruterías super baratas con fruta traida de marruecos. Putillas de eco polvo. Carnicerias halal con la carne de dos tipos, una pequeña cantidad con registro y control sanitario y luego la que más venden es la que les traen sus coleguillas morunos de sabes Dios donde y sin control y super barata.
Morunos arriba, españoles a la mierda.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Jun 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> Mi canario en la mina ha sido el siguiente, en uno de mis bares Paco de confianza resulta que de siempre han tenido paella y migas en el menú como opciones de primer plato, el resto de primeros y segundos se iban cambiando diariamente. La paella allí volaba y era un clásico, pues resulta que el otro día me entero de que mantienen las migas pero sustituyen la paella por una triste ensalada de pasta
> Y es un bar que siempre siempre tiene gente y está en buen sitio. No quiero ni pensar qué va a pasar en el resto.



Pues un arroz si cambias la parte cara marisquera es relativamente barato de hacer, que le den una vuelta y si lo hacen rico que le metan verdura y algún corte de carnaca barato.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> Mi canario en la mina ha sido el siguiente, en uno de mis bares Paco de confianza resulta que de siempre han tenido paella y migas en el menú como opciones de primer plato, el resto de primeros y segundos se iban cambiando diariamente. La paella allí volaba y era un clásico, pues resulta que el otro día me entero de que mantienen las migas pero sustituyen la paella por una triste ensalada de pasta
> Y es un bar que siempre siempre tiene gente y está en buen sitio. No quiero ni pensar qué va a pasar en el resto.



Empiezan por cerrar los domingos. Luego sábados y domingos. Luego cierran desde el viernes a mediodía y ya... el resto te lo imaginas.
Llega la gente preguntando que donde hay un bar para tomarse un café y claro es entonces cuando nos acordamos de que tenemos que mear, beber, comer... en fin, vivir.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Pues un arroz si cambias la parte cara marisquera es relativamente barato de hacer, que le den una vuelta y si lo hacen rico que le metan verdura y algún corte de carnaca barato.



Es que no es solo los ingredientes, es el gas de la cocina, la luz de las neveras para conservar la carne hasta hacerla... son tantas cosas que esto va a tener mal final.
Ojala me equivoque.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Es que no es solo los ingredientes, es el gas de la cocina, la luz de las neveras para conservar la carne hasta hacerla... son tantas cosas que esto va a tener mal final.
> Ojala me equivoque.



el arroz son 20 min de gas, hay cosas que quitaría mucho antes, otra cosa ya es que los puristas gruñan (eso no es paella bla bla bla)


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (28 Jun 2022)

1,40 el cortado en cafetería de autovía
13-14 euros los menús del día
Pfff


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Vendemos de varias marcas. Pero las mas barata y la marca mas vendida es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las he probado, no están mal, pero piensa que si salen a 43 céntimos la lata como en esa página, es bastante arriesgado venderlas a 0.60 si tienes que enfriar las


Vamos, que vosotros sabréis las cuentas mejor que yo, pero al precio que está la luz....


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Y la de productos que se dejarán de vender, tanto el carnicero como el panadero... no podéis imaginar.




Eso es, el otro día la gente se quejaba por el precio del pollo en la carnicería

El pollo siempre ha sido lo más barato, y ya ni eso....


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> Mi canario en la mina ha sido el siguiente, en uno de mis bares Paco de confianza resulta que de siempre han tenido paella y migas en el menú como opciones de primer plato, el resto de primeros y segundos se iban cambiando diariamente. La paella allí volaba y era un clásico, pues resulta que el otro día me entero de que mantienen las migas pero sustituyen la paella por una triste ensalada de pasta
> Y es un bar que siempre siempre tiene gente y está en buen sitio. No quiero ni pensar qué va a pasar en el resto.




Pues imagina, porque el arroz aún es relativamente barato, pero el gas ha subido y la paella lleva un rato. Pero como para pedir un cocido!


----------



## noseyo (28 Jun 2022)

Los que fomentais el consumo en esos sitios si cómplices de todo hay que dejar de consumir lo que no es básico


----------



## Visilleras (28 Jun 2022)

Por cierto...
Acabo de recordar que en 2007, justo antes de la crisis de 2008, y hasta mediados de la écada pasada se pusieron de moda en toda España locales de tapas y cervezas baratas, muchos de ellos incluso de franquicias como "Mercado Provenzal".

Es decir, en dicha ocasión, los hosteleros, muy cucos, ofrecían cubos de 10 botellines por 8 o 9 euros, y fritanga a discrección. Eran lumpen bares paco, que tuvieron cierto "esplendor" , o mejor dicho éxito, hasta 2012, 0 2013.

¿Alguien ha notado si este tipo de modelo se vuelve a ver en España, o esta vez ni siquiera van a hacer esta maniobra?

Creo que esto merece un hilo propio









Economía: - Si la hostelería está en crisis ¿Por qué no optan de nuevo por el modelo de cutre-bar barato de cubos de botellines de mediados de los 2000?


REcuerdo que allá por 2006, dos años justo antes de la crisis de 2008, y hasta mediados de la década pasada se pusieron de moda en toda España locales de tapas y cervezas baratas, muchos de ellos incluso de franquicias como "Mercado Provenzal". Es decir, en dicha ocasión, los hosteleros, muy...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Camaro SS (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Pero es que empiezan a no salirle a nadie.
> 
> El otro día vi pimientos rojos a 5.40 en el super. Se que para los bares eso encarece el producto y deben subir precios, pero es que las familias que deben comer, también ven mermada su economía, y si encima el bar también les sube el precio del café, pues el café será un gasto a eliminar y destinarlo a la cesta de la compra



Pues si, lo que no va a hacer el bar es perder dinero para mantener toda su clientela.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pues porque pueden hacerlo. Seguro que tienen pasta.
> Yo a veces pienso lo mismo.
> Cuando trabajo un fin de semana y veo tanta gente, turistas, ciclistas, motoristas, consumiendo y gastando con los precios que hay no me cabe otra explicación de que cobran sueldos que se lo permiten y que yo no puedo, la verdad.
> Vivimos una desigualdad tremenda.
> ...





Parece que vemos las mismas cosas. Cada día más gente está comprando en carnicerías halal porque es más barato que en las normales

Pero nadie se pregunta el motivo


----------



## Baubens2 (28 Jun 2022)

Pues pedir la cerveza templada como en Inglaterra


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Los que fomentais el consumo en esos sitios si cómplices de todo hay que dejar de consumir lo que no es básico





¿Que no es básico?

¿Que la gente tenga un trabajo digno?

¿Que los que son camareros, hosteleros, cocineros, comerciales, viajantes y resto de toda la cadena de la hostelería se mueran de hambre?


¿Quieres verlos a todos en el paro?

Pues perfecto, que les den una paguita, a ver de dónde sale, porque sino han a seguir queriendo comer y entonces vendrán los robos y secuestros


Antes que morir de hambre ten claro que harán lo que sea


----------



## amputado (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Jun 2022)

En parte esconderán la inflación todo lo que se pueda. Como esas franquicias que ponen cerveza que parece agua de fregar. En lugar de coca cola, paco cola. Y espera que no salgan máquinas de vending para las raciones de grillos y gusanos, cero camareros, cero calefacción o aire acondicionado, iluminacion la justa...... y cuando ya no se pueda estirar mas, pues la hosteleria quedará para las zonas elysium


----------



## dedalus (28 Jun 2022)

Lo de los cafés de diario de bar no puede ser. En el trabajo la gente los toma a diario y el coste se le va sumando. Como el café no sea bueno dará ardores y nadie lo querrá. Una cafetera de monedas que muele automáticamente café de tueste natural y lo sirve te la ponen gratis en la mayoría de centros de trabajo con algo de gente y la única duda será lo que cobre la máquina, que nunca subirá de la mitad que el bar de la esquina, el único fallo es que la leche la usan en polvo. 
Si os habeis fijado ahora hasta hay bastantes máquinas de café en la calle en los locales sin puertas con máquinas de vending, esas son mas caras pero las usa a veces la gente que está por la calle trabajando.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Jun 2022)

Antes iba al bar a:

- Tomarme un café.

- Leer el periódico.

- Charlar con el personal.

- Tomarme una cerveza.

- Almorzar.

- Cenar.

Ahora:

- El café me lo tomo en casa con la Dolce Gusto, que es mas barato y está mas bueno que el del bar.

- No leo periódicos, que todos sirven al Viruelo porque están subvencionados, me informo por el foro.

- El Pruses y el Confinamiento me hizo darme cuenta de que vivo rodeado de idiotas, paso de relacionarme con ellos.

- La cervecita me la tomo en casa, baratita y fresquita, y nadie tiene que decir nada sobre si tomo muchas y pocas.

- El almuerzo, o me lo tomo en casa, o me lo llevo en un túper.

- Cenar ceno en casa, que es mas barato.


----------



## chainsaw man (28 Jun 2022)

No metieron durante la pandemia un impuesto a las bebidas azucaradas, de hecho creo que el pack de 24 latas subio de 15 a 17 euros por ese impuesto...


----------



## derepen (28 Jun 2022)

fui a un bar, típico sandwich de 3 o 4 euros me costó 5, "bueno, tiene un pase" pensé, iluso de mí, al ver el precio de las patatas decidí no volver. 3 euros la ración pequeña, 4 mediana y 5 grande

Por 5 euros me compro más de 4 kg en el supermercado...


----------



## HaCHa (28 Jun 2022)

En Esñapa siguen sobrando bares y restaurantes.
Y seguirán sobrando dentro de dos años más de ajuste.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Las he probado, no están mal, pero piensa que si salen a 43 céntimos la lata como en esa página, es bastante arriesgado venderlas a 0.60 si tienes que enfriar las
> 
> 
> Vamos, que vosotros sabréis las cuentas mejor que yo, pero al precio que está la luz....



A nosotros nos la venden a 27 céntimos.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Jun 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> No metieron durante la pandemia un impuesto a las bebidas azucaradas, de hecho creo que el pack de 24 latas subio de 15 a 17 euros por ese impuesto...



Si, otra de esas "geniales ideas" que se prueban primero en Cataluña, y después se implantan en el conjunto de España; cosa que me avergüenza, por cierto.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

derepen dijo:


> fui a un bar, típico sandwich de 3 o 4 euros me costó 5, "bueno, tiene un pase" pensé, iluso de mí, al ver el precio de las patatas decidí no volver. 3 euros la ración pequeña, 4 mediana y 5 grande
> 
> Por 5 euros me compro más de 4 kg en el supermercado...



A veces se pasan, sí.
Pero... ¿Y el aceite de freirlas? ¿Y la luz? ¿Y los impuestos?.


----------



## csainz (28 Jun 2022)

En mi antiguo barrio multi, había un súper chino, y su mayor negocio era vender cervezas de las baratas de medio litro frías. Había tertulia en la misma puerta cada uno con su lata. Los ecuatorianos no veas como le pegan al alcohol, beben hasta caerse. Los bares cerrados pasarán por sus manos en poco tiempo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Hombre pero esto siempre ha sido así. Difícilmente vas a ir a una cafetería si no puedes comprarte una barra de pan y 300 gramos de mortadela


----------



## chainsaw man (28 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> En mi antiguo barrio multi, había un súper chino, y su mayor negocio era vender cervezas de las baratas de medio litro frías. Había tertulia en la misma puerta cada uno con su lata. Los ecuatorianos no veas como le pegan al alcohol, beben hasta caerse. Los bares cerrados pasarán por sus manos en poco tiempo.



Pero si ya ha pasado esto, vamos yo conozco ya 4 bares regenetados por chinos desde hace años y esos bares antes era de propietario español(o vamos no eran del chino)....


----------



## derepen (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> A veces se pasan, sí.
> Pero... ¿Y el aceite de freirlas? ¿Y la luz? ¿Y los impuestos?.



Hace 3 meses valían 2 euros... y había que pagar aceite, luz e impuestos parecidos, esos costes desde luego no se han multiplicado por 3.


----------



## csainz (28 Jun 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pero si ya ha pasado esto, vamos yo conozco ya 4 bares regenetados por chinos desde hace años y esos bares antes era de propietario español(o vamos no eran del chino)....



Si, de esos he visto en zonas de playa incluso, pero no levantan cabeza. Me refería a los ecuatorianos, aunque no son de hacer gueto como otros.


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Jun 2022)

Porque todas las peliculas que se montan en burbuja , despues en la calle no lo ves ? hoy martes , cuando vaya a la tarde por el centro seguro que todos los bares con terrazas estaran a petar que no puedes ni pasar por la acera


----------



## piensaflexible (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pues porque pueden hacerlo. Seguro que tienen pasta.
> Yo a veces pienso lo mismo.
> Cuando trabajo un fin de semana y veo tanta gente, turistas, ciclistas, motoristas, consumiendo y gastando con los precios que hay no me cabe otra explicación de que cobran sueldos que se lo permiten y que yo no puedo, la verdad.
> Vivimos una desigualdad tremenda.
> ...



Joder, una cosa es hacernos cruces de que la gente pobre tenga BMW, casa con piscina y su puta madre, y otra sorprenderse porque se sienten a un bar con sus hijos y se pidan una de ganchitos, por muy burbujeado que este el precio, si uno trabaja y ni puede tomarse una cerveza en el bar o unas tapas apaga y vamonos, para eso no trabajamos y a tomar por culo todo..es que todos necesitan un minimo ocio y disponibilidad de dinero minima, a ver..


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> el arroz son 20 min de gas, hay cosas que quitaría mucho antes, otra cosa ya es que los puristas gruñan (eso no es paella bla bla bla)



¿Has trabajado recientemente? O mejor ¿Has trabajado?


----------



## thanos2 (28 Jun 2022)

El 100 montaditos en barrios multiculturales funciona de maravilla. Tienes al típico alcohólico sudamericano que va con tres amigos a beber jarras de cerveza o sangria a 1'5 hasta que se levantan de la terraza a 4 patas.
Se dejan las ayudas de sus hijos de mil madres, bueno, de tres madres distintas, en eso.

El resto de bares a mamarla.


----------



## propellerman (28 Jun 2022)

Hace tres semanas cené en un restaurante en pleno centro, no era caro, pero de barato tampoco tenía nada; eso sí, la clientela tengo claro que de 2.300 - 2500 al mes de nómina no debía bajar, y eso tirando por lo bajo.

Si tienes un nivel de nómina de un mínimo decente, obviamente en sintonía con la carestía de vida que hay en el lugar dónde vives/ que visitas, aún con ésta inflación no tienes que entrar en privaciones respecto a tu forma de vida; aquí el problema lo tienen y sobre todo la van a tener quienes por poca formación, exceso de oferta de mano de obra en su profesión cobran salarios bajos o que no van sobrados, con que les dé para pagar las facturas de los gastos usuales y necesarios ya de pueden dar con un canto en los dientes 

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorkako (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Has trabajado recientemente? O mejor ¿Has trabajado?



No, me dedico a la vida contemplativa


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Parece que vemos las mismas cosas. Cada día más gente está comprando en carnicerías halal porque es más barato que en las normales
> 
> Pero nadie se pregunta el motivo



Yo no les compro nada.
Por coherencia y por higiene.
Tampoco fruta. En Marruecos usan pesticidas aquí prohibidos por su toxicidad en el ser humano y en el medio ambiente.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Jun 2022)

Los precios estan subiendo de forma ABSURDAMENTE ARTIFICIAL. Simplemente, como unos suben los precios, los demas dicen "esta es la mia, no voy a ser tan tonto de no subirlos yo", y todos se suman a subir por subir, sin que realmente sus costes hubieran subido nada. Solo porque si, por codicia judia

Y lo unico que van a conseguir todos es ESTRELLAR EL CONSUMO y descalabrarse. Pues que se jodan


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Jun 2022)

Madrid

Menú del día 15€

Botella de agua 50cl 2.50€


----------



## noseyo (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> ¿Que no es básico?
> 
> ¿Que la gente tenga un trabajo digno?
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que pasó a videoclub , y a muchos negocios , además todavía recuerdo a muchos pidiendo el pasaporte covib , de hambre van a pasar el 90% de los españoles ,por no parar este país con huelgas generales y quema de ayuntamiento


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Antes iba al bar a:
> 
> - Tomarme un café.
> 
> ...





Pero recuerda, que todo esto a la larga impide las relaciones con el resto de la población, que es una de las peculiaridades de España y los españoles


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Madrid
> 
> Menú del día 15€
> 
> Botella de agua 50cl 2.50€




Imagino que eso será solo en algunos sitios, no algo "normalizado"


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Imagino que eso será solo en algunos sitios, no algo "normalizado"



Zona no lumpen


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (28 Jun 2022)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> 1,40 el cortado en cafetería de autovía
> 13-14 euros los menús del día
> Pfff



Tupper y termo. Eso hago yo los dias que se que no como en casa.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jun 2022)

Más tonto es el que va a un bar a comer y beber bazofia, respirar bazofia y que le claven, por no hablar de la higiene ya


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Madrid
> 
> Menú del día 15€
> 
> Botella de agua 50cl 2.50€



No queriais lloradora de rimel? Pues a gozarlo


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Jun 2022)

Vips

Menú del día 12,50€


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Parece que vemos las mismas cosas. Cada día más gente está comprando en carnicerías halal porque es más barato que en las normales
> 
> Pero nadie se pregunta el motivo



Yo no compro. Precisamente por el motivo. Me voy al despiece.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Lo mismo que pasó a videoclub , y a muchos negocios , además todavía recuerdo a muchos pidiendo el pasaporte covib , de hambre van a pasar el 90% de los españoles ,por no parar este país con huelgas generales y quema de ayuntamiento





No me compares un videoclub que habia uno por barrio y con un solo empleado, con los bares, que en cada manzana de bloques había mínimo uno o dos, y de los que viven millones de personas, directa o indirectamente.



Ya no hablemos del dinero en impuestos que generan y luego van a pensionistas o funcionarios


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No queriais lloradora de rimel? Pues a gozarlo



Yo no voto a PPerros


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (28 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> En mi antiguo barrio multi, había un súper chino, y su mayor negocio era vender cervezas de las baratas de medio litro frías. Había tertulia en la misma puerta cada uno con su lata. Los ecuatorianos no veas como le pegan al alcohol, beben hasta caerse. Los bares cerrados pasarán por sus manos en poco tiempo.



Yo creo que no. Con lo que viene hasta ellos palman pasta.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si, otra de esas "geniales ideas" que se prueban primero en Cataluña, y después se implantan en el conjunto de España; cosa que me avergüenza, por cierto.



Cataluña es el punto de experimentación, si los de allí tragan traga el resto


----------



## amanciortera (28 Jun 2022)

Que le den por culo a los bares, ojalá cierren todos


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> En mi antiguo barrio multi, había un súper chino, y su mayor negocio era vender cervezas de las baratas de medio litro frías. Había tertulia en la misma puerta cada uno con su lata. Los ecuatorianos no veas como le pegan al alcohol, beben hasta caerse. Los bares cerrados pasarán por sus manos en poco tiempo.




Eso empieza a verse ahora entre españoles

De seguir así, los bares son cosa del pasado


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Hace 3 meses valían 2 euros... y había que pagar aceite, luz e impuestos parecidos, esos costes desde luego no se han multiplicado por 3.



Ten en cuenta que muchas cosas se ha intentado mantener sin subir hasta el último momento y casi a pérdidas y cuando se ha ajustado el precio, ha sido lo de los 3 últimos meses, más lo que se venía arrastrando, todo de golpe.
No se si me expliqué bien.


----------



## tunante (28 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ir a un bar no es algo imprescindible. Si ves que es muy caro, te la tomas en tu casa o en el parque de tu elección, o incluso sentado en el suelo.
> Lo que no se puede pedir es que por tu cara, un esclavo te sirva tu refresco en la terraza de un bar (por muy paco que sea el bareto) a precio de supermercado.



Y entonces es cuando llega el munipa de turno y te clava 600 pavos por beber en via publica, y pagas la cerveza más cara de la historia. Conozco uno que el verano pasado le pasó, estando el sólo tomándose una lata en una mesa de parque, después de una sesión de correr.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Hombre pero esto siempre ha sido así. Difícilmente vas a ir a una cafetería si no puedes comprarte una barra de pan y 300 gramos de mortadela




No llegaba a estos extremos. Piensa que ahora una Cocacola fría en algún super te cuesta 80 céntimos o máximo un euro, siendo una lata de 33cls, y el bar Paco te cobra la de 20 cls a 240


Depende donde vayas tienes para tres días de coca cola del almuerzo con un extra de 13 cls que es prácticamente un 40% mas


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Que le den por culo a los bares, ojalá cierren todos




Claro, ya te ocuparas de darles tu de comer a los millones de personas que queden en paro. Y sino, cuando te roben no te quejes


----------



## aron01 (28 Jun 2022)

Me jode pensarlo y decirlo pero se lo merecen. Cuando el gobierno les jodió en el 2020, no hicieron otra cosa que asentir, obedecer y aplaudir por no quedar "mal", hubo suicidios silenciados y muchos tuvieron que cambiar su modelo a venta a domicilio. En el 2021, les volvieron a joder en Navidad con la reunión de emergencia por parte del ejecutivo que les alteró todos sus planes, cuando previamente el gobierno les garantizó que no habría cambios. Si a día de hoy no se unen con el resto de sectores para asaltar el congreso, no merecen ni una pizca de misericordia y casi menos apoyo.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Joder, una cosa es hacernos cruces de que la gente pobre tenga BMW, casa con piscina y su puta madre, y otra sorprenderse porque se sienten a un bar con sus hijos y se pidan una de ganchitos, por muy burbujeado que este el precio, si uno trabaja y ni puede tomarse una cerveza en el bar o unas tapas apaga y vamonos, para eso no trabajamos y a tomar por culo todo..es que todos necesitan un minimo ocio y disponibilidad de dinero minima, a ver..



¿Trabajeremos por un cuenco de arroz, era?


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Asi es. Yo empiezo a ver la que se avecina y tela. Cómo esto siga así no va a haber euros para pagar a tantos parados, porque la hostelería da muuucho trabajo, y no solo a camareros. La de comerciales y viajantes que comen de ellos. Desde el del camión cito hasta el del tráiler, y por supuesto los que se dedican a fabricar productos para hostelería
> 
> 
> . Llega ruina y de la buena. Espero equivocarme



Guano a tope.


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



A mi hace años en un antro de mierda llamado La Baguetina Catalana, en el paseo de Gracia de BCN, una basura de local guarro de explotadores que ponen pakis, cojo una lata para llevarme y me dice que 3 euros, la dejo en el mostrador y le digo que se la puede meter por el culo. No creo que me entendiera.


----------



## amanciortera (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Claro, ya te ocuparas de darles tu de comer a los millones de personas que queden en paro. Y sino, cuando te roben no te quejes



Que se busquen la vida, yo no les debo nada y solo causan molestias , respecto a los robos, tengo licencia de caza, ya me defenderé


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Porque todas las peliculas que se montan en burbuja , despues en la calle no lo ves ? hoy martes , cuando vaya a la tarde por el centro seguro que todos los bares con terrazas estaran a petar que no puedes ni pasar por la acera




No lo verás tú que vives en casa de tus padres


El resto no solo lo vemos, lo notamos en la cartera


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Joder, una cosa es hacernos cruces de que la gente pobre tenga BMW, casa con piscina y su puta madre, y otra sorprenderse porque se sienten a un bar con sus hijos y se pidan una de ganchitos, por muy burbujeado que este el precio, si uno trabaja y ni puede tomarse una cerveza en el bar o unas tapas apaga y vamonos, para eso no trabajamos y a tomar por culo todo..es que todos necesitan un minimo ocio y disponibilidad de dinero minima, a ver..





Pues a 2,40 la puta coca cola empieza tu a echar números....


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> El 100 montaditos en barrios multiculturales funciona de maravilla. Tienes al típico alcohólico sudamericano que va con tres amigos a beber jarras de cerveza o sangria a 1'5 hasta que se levantan de la terraza a 4 patas.
> Se dejan las ayudas de sus hijos de mil madres, bueno, de tres madres distintas, en eso.
> 
> El resto de bares a mamarla.




Si, el 100 montaditos funciona de puta madre si...










La denuncia contra el fundador de 100 Montaditos se ampliará tras recibir "cientos de llamadas" de afectados


La denuncia por estafa presentada por un grupo de franquiciados contra Restalia, el grupo fundador de 100 Montaditos, La Sureña y The Good Burger, se ampliará tras recibir los abogados "más de un centenar de llamadas" de afectados. "Formalizaremos la petición de ampliación con un grupo más...




www.epe.es


----------



## Gorrino (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Yo ha quitado, hace meses, el café pre-entreno-dopping paco para ahorrar cuatro perrillas, a no ser que esté jodido de fuerzas (trabajo KK, dormir poco, etc.).


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

Es lo que tiene que el gobierno SUBA LOS SALARIOS.

La gente no tiene ni puta idea y siempre estan con la frase en la boca de "hay que subir los sueldos" (por ley, se entiende). jojojojojo. Sanísimo para una economía nacional, que sea el gobierno el que ponga salarios y precios. Nos va a ir muuuuuy bien por este camino...

Disfruten lo inflacionado. Si al camarero hay que pagarle un 60% más, pues tú vas a pagar un 60% más caras las birras y copas. ES LO QUE HAY.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Que se busquen la vida, yo no les debo nada y solo causan molestias , respecto a los robos, tengo licencia de caza, ya me defenderé



Uau licencia de caza....


Al primer tiro que pegues acabarás preso y con tu pisito ocupado


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> No, me dedico a la vida contemplativa



Lo digo por tu comentario sobre los 20 minutos de gas y los "puristas" de una paella.
Todos no sufriimos esta crisis por igual.
por eso lo digo.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Lo digo por tu comentario sobre los 20 minutos de gas y los "puristas" de una paella.
> Todos no sufriimos esta crisis por igual.
> por eso lo digo.



20 minutos de gas te llevan las migas también ... tampoco has trabajado mucho eh?


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> A mi hace años en un antro de mierda llamado La Baguetina Catalana, en el paseo de Gracia de BCN, una basura de local guarro de explotadores que ponen pakis, cojo una lata para llevarme y me dice que 3 euros, la dejo en el mostrador y le digo que se la puede meter por el culo. No creo que me entendiera.




Eso era sitio céntrico, no vale como bar Paco
Allí el que tiene un solo local y lo alquila vive holgadamente sin dar paño al agua


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Jun 2022)

Igual aun hay quien disfruta pagando esos precios pa hacer felices a los dueños de los bares, ni idea.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo ha quitado, hace meses, el café pre-entreno-dopping paco para ahorrar cuatro perrillas, a no ser que esté jodido de fuerzas (trabajo KK, dormir poco, etc.).




Normal, muchos van a dejar de ir a los bares


Se viene ruina


----------



## amanciortera (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Uau licencia de caza....
> 
> 
> Al primer tiro que pegues acabarás preso y con tu pisito ocupado



En el trullo se vive muy bien, y en defensa propia existen atenuantes, a los ocupas les envío un mensaje desde el talego y salen fungando


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> 20 minutos de gas te llevan las migas también ... tampoco has trabajado mucho eh?




No, no te lleva el mismo gas unas migas que una paella


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> 20 minutos de gas te llevan las migas también ... tampoco has trabajado mucho eh?



Campeón un bar no sólo es el gas.
Déjalo anda.


----------



## Teofrasto (28 Jun 2022)

España, un bar cada 150 habitantes, cientos de miles de bares, la mayoría cutres, pequeños, sucios, con neveras encendidas 24 horas para que al final del día entren diez parroquianos a tomarse una cerveza. Eso no puede funcionar. Deben desaparecer el 60% y pasar a locales grandes, limpios, bien decorados con camareros profesionales, buen servicio y bien pagados y que tengan una afluencia grande para que el negocio sea rentable . Sobran 180000 bares y restaurantes en España


----------



## veraburbu (28 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que el gobierno SUBA LOS SALARIOS.
> 
> La gente no tiene ni puta idea y siempre estan con la frase en la boca de "hay que subir los sueldos" (por ley, se entiende). jojojojojo. Sanísimo para una economía nacional, que sea el gobierno el que ponga salarios y precios. Nos va a ir muuuuuy bien por este camino...
> 
> Disfruten lo inflacionado. Si al camarero hay que pagarle un 60% más, pues tú vas a pagar un 60% más caras las birras y copas. ES LO QUE HAY.



¿Un 60%?
Yo creo que los sueldos han subido un 1000% o un 3000%.
Por lo menos.


----------



## tomaspg (28 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y si lo hacen al revés? ¿Poner más barato? Igual es precisamente así como ganarían más.
> También se puede recurrir a un matemático. Este realiza un estudio y saca como conclusión una función. Una vez hallada, se la representa en el plano cartesiano y ahí donde se anula su derivada, es donde es el precio justo como para no perder por ser caro, ni perder por ser barato. Es un ejercicio de optimización que antes cualquier estudiante de 2.º de BUP podía resolver. Lo que es difícil (no siempre, pero en general, aunque para los estudiantes de 2.º de BUP lo ponían fácil) es hallar la función, pero una vez hallada esta, derivar, optimizar, es fácil.



No cabe un tonto más.
Aquí un espontáneo que está descubriendo el precio y el valor en 2022.
En un eje cartesiano dice.

Poco nos pasa.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> España, un bar cada 150 habitantes, cientos de miles de bares, la mayoría cutres, pequeños, sucios, con neveras encendidas 24 horas para que al final del día entren diez parroquianos a tomarse una cerveza. Eso no puede funcionar. Deben desaparecer el 60% y pasar a locales grandes, limpios, bien decorados con camareros profesionales, buen servicio y bien pagados y que tengan una afluencia grande para que el negocio sea rentable . Sobran 180000 bares y restaurantes en España



¿De cuándo son esos datos?
Han cerrado muchísimos.
Recuerda que viene mucho turismo a dejarse la pasta y si no hay bares no hay vida. 
Los bares no son solo para que los cuatro borrachos de turno se pongan tibios.
Durante la pandemia la economía nos lo ha recordado dándonos dos buenas bofetadss.

No confundir bares y restaurantes con pub's de "ocio" nocturno.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> ¿Un 60%?
> Yo creo que los sueldos han subido un 1000% o un 3000%.
> Por lo menos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Jun 2022)

tomaspg dijo:


> No cabe un tonto más.
> Aquí un espontáneo que está descubriendo el precio y el valor en 2022.
> En un eje cartesiano dice.
> 
> Poco nos pasa.



Las matemáticas pueden ayudar. Sí, seguramente el caso de los bares es más complicado, pero las grandes empresas que venden tienen que saber de optimización.

Un ejemplo de problema de optimización:


Una empresa vende 0.7 toneladas de zumo y 0.3 toneladas de sobrante por cada tonelada de materia prima. El coste de la materia prima es de 0.8€/kg, los precios de venta del zumo y del sobrante son 2.5€/kg y 0.05€/kg, respectivamente, y el coste de producción viene dado por la función





donde x representa las toneladas de zumo producido.

Obtener:


Una expresión para calcular las ganancias netas en función de las toneladas de materia prima.
La cantidad de zumo que se debe fabricar para que las ganancias netas sean máximas.


----------



## veraburbu (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


>



No creí necesario poner eso de mode ironic...


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> No creí necesario poner eso de mode ironic...



No he podido resistirme


----------



## Popuespe (28 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se nota hasta en los kebabs.
> El viernes pasado buzonearon en mi zona un panfleto de un kebab. Lo comparé con uno que tenía del mismo local y que buzonearon en abril.
> 
> La ración de arroz, algo sencillo, 50 céntimos más.
> ...



El domingo pasado estuve comiendo arroz con bogavante en el mismo sitio que hace un par de años. Entonces nos costó un menú para dos que incluya jamón ibérico y langostinos 40 €. En esta ocasión eran raciones individuales a treinta y un euros cada una, y la cantidad no era ni mucho menos exagerada no diré que marche con hambre pero para lo que es una sidrería en Asturias muy rácano. Qué decir que ha sido la última vez.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Antes iba al bar a:
> 
> - Tomarme un café.
> 
> ...



Nunca he entendido eso de "me tomo la cerveza/café/ceno/ en casa que es más barato que ir al bar". Es que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra, A los españoles siempre nos ha gustado callejear y tomar algo por ahí.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Campeón un bar no sólo es el gas.
> Déjalo anda.



sí que os cuesta


----------



## tronox (28 Jun 2022)

No hay negocio que más odie que el de los bares, y lo digo porque tengo la desgracia de vivir encima de uno. Típico bar paco, con el horario que le da la gana al dueño, y lleno de borrachos metiendo mierda y ruido. Este sector tiene que profesionalizarse de una vez, no puede haber bares debajo de los domicilios jodiendo a los vecinos todos los santos días.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> El domingo pasado estuve comiendo arroz con bogavante en el mismo sitio que hace un par de años. Entonces nos costó un menú para dos que incluya jamón ibérico y langostinos 40 €. En esta ocasión eran raciones individuales a treinta y un euros cada una, y la cantidad no era ni mucho menos exagerada no diré que marche con hambre pero para lo que es una sidrería en Asturias muy rácano. Qué decir que ha sido la última vez.



Es bastante probable que así sea.


----------



## Cafeto (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Yo en casa tengo Timofonica con fútbol, netflix y todo. Pues ya en proceso de irme a Digi y el fútbol lo veré de gratis... Precio inicial 150 pavos con Timofónica, ahora, por listos y subir preciso de todo, paso a pagar menos de 40 con Digi. Y asi pienso hacer con muchas cosas, que roben a su puta madre, ja ja.

Evidentemente no pienso pagarle 2 euros a un Bar Paco por un poco de agua con cafe y azucar.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

tronox dijo:


> No hay negocio que más odie que el de los bares, y lo digo porque tengo la desgracia de vivir encima de uno. Típico bar paco, con el horario que le da la gana al dueño, y lleno de borrachos metiendo mierda y ruido. Este sector tiene que profesionalizarse de una vez, no puede haber bares debajo de los domicilios jodiendo a los vecinos todos los santos días.



Te comprendo.
Peor es un pub. La noche es para dormir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Recomiendo la película "One Hour Photo". Hay una escena que describe perféctamente el camino de la hostelería española, cuando Robin Williams habla de "mi tienda" y su manager le corrige.

Los bares cerrarán, y se abrirán (mal llamadas) "franquicias" donde un señor se cree dueño de una empresa pero es empleado sin saberlo, y contrata a gente con sueldos de mierda. Estas franquicias tendrán nombres muy españoles en plan "bar el traje de flamenca" o cosas así, y sus dueños serán fondos buitre extranjeros que pagan impuestos donde casi no los cobran.

Yo me alegraré un montón porque es algo tan anunciado que quien haya aguantado es porque es idiota.


----------



## Popuespe (28 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Nunca he entendido eso de "me tomo la cerveza/café/ceno/ en casa que es más barato que ir al bar". Es que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra, A los españoles siempre nos ha gustado callejear y tomar algo por ahí.



A algunos españoles sí, a otros no. Posiblemente haya tantos que aborrecen los bares como que les encantan, lo que pasa que a estos últimos se les ve más, naturalmente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

tronox dijo:


> No hay negocio que más odie que el de los bares, y lo digo porque tengo la desgracia de vivir encima de uno. Típico bar paco, con el horario que le da la gana al dueño, y lleno de borrachos metiendo mierda y ruido. Este sector tiene que profesionalizarse de una vez, no puede haber bares debajo de los domicilios jodiendo a los vecinos todos los santos días.



¿Te abrieron el bar tras mudarte? ¿Y la comunidad de vecinos lo permitió?

Te lo digo porque una vez estuve viviendo en un piso donde querían instalar aires acondicionados, se negó UNA vecina por el ruido que harían, y la comunidad no los pudo instalar hasta hacer un estudio de decibélios y nosequé cosas mas.


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿De cuándo son esos datos?
> Han cerrado muchísimos.
> Recuerda que viene mucho turismo a dejarse la pasta y si no hay bares no hay vida.
> Los bares no son solo para que los cuatro borrachos de turno se pongan tibios.
> ...



Uy si el turismo de borrachera y paella congelada que chollo , cada fin de semana en el centro de Barna se reune toda esa chusma... y los camareros pakistanies claro... es una maravilla que el unico negocio sea el de los putos restaurantes y bares son una puta plaga , un cancer un coñazo , molestan a la gente que no les interesa esa mierda....


----------



## derepen (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que muchas cosas se ha intentado mantener sin subir hasta el último momento y casi a pérdidas y cuando se ha ajustado el precio, ha sido lo de los 3 últimos meses, más lo que se venía arrastrando, todo de golpe.
> No se si me expliqué bien.



Ok pero a mí no me van a volver a ver en ese bar.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Ok pero a mí no me van a volver a ver en ese bar.



Normal.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Uy si el turismo de borrachera y paella congelada que chollo , cada fin de semana en el centro de Barna se reune toda esa chusma... y los camareros pakistanies claro... es una maravilla que el unico negocio sea el de los putos restaurantes y bares son una puta plaga , un cancer un coñazo , molestan a la gente que no les interesa esa mierda....



Hay de todo.


----------



## ggd84 (28 Jun 2022)

Las coca colas de 200ml en sí ya es una estafa, sólo las ves en España.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> sí que os cuesta



Estas cosas no llevan a nada.


----------



## Tonimn (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Uy si el turismo de borrachera y paella congelada que chollo , cada fin de semana en el centro de Barna se reune toda esa chusma... y los camareros pakistanies claro... es una maravilla que el unico negocio sea el de los putos restaurantes y bares son una puta plaga , un cancer un coñazo , molestan a la gente que no les interesa esa mierda....



Por contentar a 5% que les beneficie fastidian al resto.
Con lo facil q era dejar caer hosteleros igual q a videoclubs...


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Asi es. Yo empiezo a ver la que se avecina y tela. Cómo esto siga así no va a haber euros para pagar a tantos parados, porque la hostelería da muuucho trabajo, y no solo a camareros. La de comerciales y viajantes que comen de ellos. Desde el del camión cito hasta el del tráiler, y por supuesto los que se dedican a fabricar productos para hostelería
> 
> 
> . Llega ruina y de la buena. Espero equivocarme



Cómo dice un forero: foodtracks y minisupers.


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Hay de todo.



Yo solo te digo una cosa en invierno pasaba por las mismas zonas en viernes y sabado y habia tranquilidad, ahora es una selva por los guiris y sus paellas y sus jarras de medio litro de cerveza.... y por supuesto todos visten como tarzan de los monos.....porque saben que estan en la selva...


----------



## 917 (28 Jun 2022)

Estoy hasta los cojones de los predictores del Desastre Inapelable, joder.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (28 Jun 2022)

Pues esperad a que impongan el Ticket bai como en Vascongadas, por supuesto en cada taifa tendrá un nombre distinto, pero el mismo fin, controlar y acabar con el pequeño comercio.

El inicio del hilo tiene su gracia, porque es el típico hilo que parece escrito "desde la barra del bar"


----------



## Turbocalbo (28 Jun 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> Mi canario en la mina ha sido el siguiente, en uno de mis bares Paco de confianza resulta que de siempre han tenido paella y migas en el menú como opciones de primer plato, el resto de primeros y segundos se iban cambiando diariamente. La paella allí volaba y era un clásico, pues resulta que el otro día me entero de que mantienen las migas pero sustituyen la paella por una triste ensalada de pasta
> Y es un bar que siempre siempre tiene gente y está en buen sitio. No quiero ni pensar qué va a pasar en el resto.



Me temo que esa paella no se si volverá ,pero si cambian la ensalada de pasta con la que la han sustituido, por croquetas caseras o pudding de la casa, si ello ocurriere, no vuelva por allí.


----------



## Akira. (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Ellos mismos decidieron meterse puñaladas durante la plandemia con el pase COVID, ahora solo disfrutan las bondades del socialismo.


----------



## tronox (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Te abrieron el bar tras mudarte? ¿Y la comunidad de vecinos lo permitió?
> 
> Te lo digo porque una vez estuve viviendo en un piso donde querían instalar aires acondicionados, se negó UNA vecina por el ruido que harían, y la comunidad no los pudo instalar hasta hacer un estudio de decibélios y nosequé cosas mas.



No. El bar abrió en los años sesenta, con las leyes de los años sesenta. Es un bar viejo, y por supuesto ni está insonorizado, pero que ha enlazado traspasos hasta el día de hoy. Se aprovecha de un vacio legal que claramente le beneficia, y vaya si se aprovecha. Será por denuncias... la verdad es poco o nada he conseguido. Bueno, sí, perder dinero en abogados y amargarme. Es muy dificil luchar contra un bar, y más si tiene apoyos, y este los tiene. ¿Y la comunidad de vecinos? En fin... el del quinto es familia. Y como a él no le llegan los ruidos... La culpa es del primero, que no deja vivir a la gente y le molesta todo, dicen... Ya, claro... Un infierno. Me gustaría ver a un político viviendo encima de un bar, ya verías que rápido cambiaban las leyes.


----------



## amanciortera (28 Jun 2022)

*ticketbai* ajusticiador de bares, UNETE A NOSOTROS


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Jun 2022)

La peña está muy quemada con tanta payasada permanente y tanto terrorismo oficial.

Nadie tiene ganas ya de salir a hacer el payaso. No está el tema como para ir por ahí a soportar zombis con los que no se puede ni hablar porque censuran y reprimen to lo que esté fuera del relato del régimen y de la caja tonta y de newtrola.

No hay ganas de perder el tiempo ni de someterse por gusto a la banda de los tiranos de los aplausos.

Los bares no ofrecen nada más que una mesa y una silla. No son necesarios si no se te ha perdido nada ahí.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (28 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Zona no lumpen




Entonces no es un bar Paco


----------



## pegaso (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Beber Coca-Cola y hablar en pesetas es de pobres. Que canario ni pollas,eres POBRE.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (28 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ellos mismos decidieron meterse puñaladas durante la plandemia con el pase COVID, ahora solo disfrutan las bondades del socialismo.



Claro. Porque en Galicia y Andalucía mandaba Felipe González y Alfonso Guerra. Pero que subnormales hijos de la gran puta llegáis a ser...


----------



## Scarjetas (28 Jun 2022)

amputado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104671



Flipa jajajajajajjajajajaja


----------



## Can Pistraus (28 Jun 2022)

Acudir al bar ya es un detector de garrulos PAco de siempre. Y lo sabeis.
Que desaparezcan ya, señal que los Paco se han muerto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Que no hay camereros?. ¿Que dices?.
> Yo no trabajo de camarero pero estoy en el sector servicios. Ojala te tengas que servir tu mismo y cuando vayas de viaje que mees en la carretera porque no te encuentres donde hacerlo ni darle un vaso de agua a tus hijos.
> Que cosas decís de verdad.
> Luego cuando los pijos de ciudad no encuentran quien les ponga todo por delante se quejan. Que cosas.



No tengo problema en servirme yo mismo lo que sea.
No necesito esclavos.
Eso otros.
Y a los salarios que ofrecen, parece que no hay. Mira sino la que están montando miles de hosteleros en los medios, que si no encuentran personal, que si esto, lo otro o lo de más allá.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> No hay camareros por las condiciones laborales que no compensan por ese sueldo, porque para cobrar lo mismo que uno que está de modo de almacén 8 horitas y tiene findes libres, pues la gente prefiere ir de mozo de almacén
> 
> Pasa lo mismo que con transportistas y camioneros
> 
> ...



Eso ya se dijo muchas veces en este y otros hilos.
Evidentemente, si pagaran bien, habría más candidatos. Pero los salarios son pésimos y las jornadas laborales maratonianas.


----------



## Akira. (28 Jun 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Claro. Porque en Galicia y Andalucía mandaba Felipe González y Alfonso Guerra. Pero que subnormales hijos de la gran puta llegáis a ser...



Me refería exclusivamente a esas personas que creen que el socialismo es la mejor alternativa. En España gobierna lo deseado, y todo el R78 apesta.
Respecto a tus insultos mejor no respondo, tengo respeto a los discapacitados intelectuales.


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

Asociación Española de Hostelería ya lo dijo, que la recaudación había bajado un 30% a nivel nacional y solo se llenan cuando hay festividades o fines de semana.


----------



## Klapaucius (28 Jun 2022)

Nada va a reventar, "solo" subirá de precio todo y a seguir exprimiendo al contribuyente.


----------



## Persea (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



la culpa es tuya por pagar eso


----------



## ahondador (28 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Así es, creo que de seguir así a los bares Paco les quedan dos telediarios




Precisamente lo Paco es lo que triunfa. McDonalds y Burger King son lo paco y son lo que va a quedar como unica forma de salir a comer fuera


----------



## ahondador (28 Jun 2022)

tronox dijo:


> No hay negocio que más odie que el de los bares, y lo digo porque tengo la desgracia de vivir encima de uno. Típico bar paco, con el horario que le da la gana al dueño, y lleno de borrachos metiendo mierda y ruido. Este sector tiene que profesionalizarse de una vez, no puede haber bares debajo de los domicilios jodiendo a los vecinos todos los santos días.




Completamente de acuerdo. Todo empeoro con las leyes del tabaco ampliando a mares el numero de mesas en terraza.
Recuerdo un vecino que fue al ayuntamiento a preguntar si podia poner mesas en terraza el bar... Al poco el dueño del bar le tocaba el telefonillo... Se habian chivado del ayuntamiento... Menuda mafia hay en los ayuntamientos

El asunto empeoro no ya permitiendo que hubiera mesas en la calle por miles, sino que Rajoy abrio casinos en los bajos de los edificios... casas de apuestas les llaman eufemisticamente... 

Igual que existen poligonos deberian existir zonas de copas y bares y sólo pudieran estar alli. Hasta un extraterrestre ve que los bares son generadores de problemas y ruidos y que su actividad va en contra de la vida de familia, de un obrero que tiene que madrugar. 

No tengo bar ni abajo ni enfrente, sino a centenares de metros, pero me solidarizo plenamente contigo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Jun 2022)

En la antiguedac, antes de ayer, en las calles había asientos, había fuentes, parques con árboles, mesas...y se petaba la calle de ñeños y jóvenes y adultos, biegos y comían pipas, patatas fritas, palomitas, un bocata, el refrejco, el helado... Todos los parques y calles estaban petadas de peña alegre y sin movidas, jubando a la cuerda, a la pelota, en convivencia pacífica.

Hoy no hay sitio donde sentarse, no árboles que den sombra, la calle es peligrosa, la peña no se habla, estar en la calle está mal visto y sólo puedes permanecer si estás en una terraza de bar.

Con ese panorama, los bares pueden tratar de seguir atracando al que se siente en sus mesas pero no tiene futuro ninguno.

El problema de Hezpain es que se ha vuelto un lugar muy hostil y si no hay nada que alegre a la peña y la anime a seguir remando, el ambiente tiende a ser cada vez más hostil y menos acogedor en general.


----------



## Pinchazo (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Y la de productos que se dejarán de vender, tanto el carnicero como el panadero... no podéis imaginar.



Si la gente come en casa, creo yo que seguirá comprando al carnicero.


----------



## p_pin (28 Jun 2022)

Pues yo creo que puede cerrar algún bar, más por que el dueño se haga viejo que por otra cosa... pero a la gente le gusta salir a "tomar algo".... y si nos llevan al empobrecimiento, que de eso no tengo duda, pues la gente irá al bar, o su terraza "moro style", se tirarán con un cafe, o caña, o vinito, 2 horas


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo cuando a principios de año cuando en mi bar chino de confianza subieron todo un 30% de precio ya vi venir el guano



Yo no he visto esas subidas en ningún sitio, es más, en Granier han metido alguna otra oferta que habían quitado hace meses.


----------



## Despotricador (28 Jun 2022)

El servicio es pésimo salvo contadas excepciones.

Los precios se han ido a la luna.

Algunos deberían probar alguna vez esa cicuta que sirven a la que llaman café.

Si quieres tomar una cerveza tiene que ser lo que le salga de las pelotas al dueño del bar. Esa bazofia que todos conocemos que le deben poner muy baratilla y que venden a buen precio como si fuera buena.

Era cliente habitual, pero cada vez menos y sólo voy a lugares muy escogidos. Tengo muchos vetados. Se supone que se va para pasar un rato agradable y termina siendo lo contrario. Pues no voy y me busco otra afición.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (28 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y si lo hacen al revés? ¿Poner más barato? Igual es precisamente así como ganarían más.
> También se puede recurrir a un matemático. Este realiza un estudio y saca como conclusión una función. Una vez hallada, se la representa en el plano cartesiano y ahí donde se anula su derivada, es donde es el precio justo como para no perder por ser caro, ni perder por ser barato. Es un ejercicio de optimización que antes cualquier estudiante de 2.º de BUP podía resolver. Lo que es difícil (no siempre, pero en general, aunque para los estudiantes de 2.º de BUP lo ponían fácil) es hallar la función, pero una vez hallada esta, derivar, optimizar, es fácil.



No quieren que nos relacionemos. Las élites han apostado por la deshumanización y el individualismo extremo de ahí al odio entre sexos que ha sido impostado desde la política.. también la despoblación en todas sus vertientes.. no hijos... abortos ... eutanasia... plandemia.... crisis global creada por carestía y altos precios que dichas élites han propiciado.
Todo ha sido diseñado para que ocurrade de esta forma... es una batalla en el fondo de corte espiritual y de carácter arimánico (es decir frio). Los estados están en guerra contra sus propios ciudadanos ... no lanzándoles bombas sino miedo y mentiras... nunca había ocurrido algo así


----------



## mondeja (28 Jun 2022)

¿Pero cómo cojones puede ser la gente ser tan subnormal? Te pillas nevera y termo, te vas a un puto descampao con sillas y comes como un puto señor. Pero no, pagan dinerales por mierda echa por lumpen en un puto lumpanal, ¡en la puta calle!, así: en la jodida acera.

Si es que sois masoquistas subnormales abismales. Poco os han subido, más que deberían. Cuanto peor para todos, mejor.


----------



## Guerinii (28 Jun 2022)

En mi pueblo el menú dos platos en restaurante con bebida y postre incluido 10€ no he visto que haya subido.


----------



## tronox (28 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Todo empeoro con las leyes del tabaco ampliando a mares el numero de mesas en terraza.
> Recuerdo un vecino que fue al ayuntamiento a preguntar si podia poner mesas en terraza el bar... Al poco el dueño del bar le tocaba el telefonillo... Se habian chivado del ayuntamiento... Menuda mafia hay en los ayuntamientos



Ahí has dado en la clave! Ese es uno de los principales motivos por los que es tan dificil combatir a un bar: ¡siempre tienen a un primo, amigo, o familiar en el ayuntamiento, o la policía local, que no solo les saca las castañas del fuego, ¡es que se chivan! Tener un bar debajo de casa es como tener un cancer, te acaba con la vida lentamente.


----------



## Killuminatis (28 Jun 2022)

Lo del precio del café y las pesetas es la hostia.
De eso trata la economía, de que te roben pero que parezca que es legal y que no hay otra alternativa.


----------



## JyQ (28 Jun 2022)

Pues es que es así, el que se lo pueda permitir que vaya a bares y el que no pues que se quede en su casa.
Lo que no puede ser es que sobren la mitad de los bares y por ello la hostelería sea una puta mierda de sector, tanto para empresarios como para empleados, y todo por no tener precios a justados a la realidad.
En cuanto queden los bares que realmente pide el mercado, otra cosa será.


----------



## MrDanger (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Recomiendo la película "One Hour Photo". Hay una escena que describe perféctamente el camino de la hostelería española, cuando Robin Williams habla de "mi tienda" y su manager le corrige.
> 
> Los bares cerrarán, y se abrirán (mal llamadas) "franquicias" donde un señor se cree dueño de una empresa pero es empleado sin saberlo, y contrata a gente con sueldos de mierda. Estas franquicias tendrán nombres muy españoles en plan "bar el traje de flamenca" o cosas así, y sus dueños serán fondos buitre extranjeros que pagan impuestos donde casi no los cobran.
> 
> Yo me alegraré un montón porque es algo tan anunciado que quien haya aguantado es porque es idiota.



Eso, o los bares de chinos. Cada vez hay más bares de toda la vida, con la decoración típica del bar Paco español pero ahora regentado por chinos. Que no tienen ningún problema en trabajar 18 horas al día.


----------



## Noega (28 Jun 2022)

Gracias al *CAUDILLO* , en gloria de Dios este , aun se puede comer el menu del dia en un restaurante con precios al alza , pero aun contenidos....


----------



## Baubens2 (28 Jun 2022)

Pues las terrazas están llenas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

tronox dijo:


> No. El bar abrió en los años sesenta, con las leyes de los años sesenta. Es un bar viejo, y por supuesto ni está insonorizado, pero que ha enlazado traspasos hasta el día de hoy. Se aprovecha de un vacio legal que claramente le beneficia, y vaya si se aprovecha. Será por denuncias... la verdad es poco o nada he conseguido. Bueno, sí, perder dinero en abogados y amargarme. Es muy dificil luchar contra un bar, y más si tiene apoyos, y este los tiene. ¿Y la comunidad de vecinos? En fin... el del quinto es familia. Y como a él no le llegan los ruidos... La culpa es del primero, que no deja vivir a la gente y le molesta todo, dicen... Ya, claro... Un infierno. Me gustaría ver a un político viviendo encima de un bar, ya verías que rápido cambiaban las leyes.



Me temía esa respuesta, aunque la esperaba.

Yo me crié en una casa, y ahora vivo en otra, en la ciudad pero con suficiente terreno separándome de otros, porque* España es un pais de gritones e incívicos*. Nunca se me ocurriría comprar un piso en España para vivir yo, y si tuviera que hacerlo debajo de un local ni de coña. De hecho, es que un piso en España no me lo planteo y todo por culpa de los putos vecinos.

Ojalá fueras de alguna etnia o religión de paz y pudieras ir al bar y decirles cuatro cosas, pero imagino que eres, como yo, de la raza inferior (blanco).


----------



## B. Golani (28 Jun 2022)

en el eroski d mi barrio la lata de birra barata ( 33 cl ) vale 25 cts , y no esta mal del todo ( cordon gard ) , hasta 2,40 € me parece una barbaridad de margen. un 1000 %.


----------



## Edgard (28 Jun 2022)

Yo es que paso de ir al Bar.

Que coño es eso de ir al Bar y a la terraza? Yo en casa tengo terraza y buen mobiliario, invito a mis amigos y que le den por culo al mundo.

Ir al Bar a soportar berrinches y majaderías varias. . . no señor. 

Y si es una fiesta y tal pues contrato catering y a tomar por culo.


----------



## B. Golani (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Empiezan por cerrar los domingos. Luego sábados y domingos. Luego cierran desde el viernes a mediodía y ya... el resto te lo imaginas.
> Llega la gente preguntando que donde hay un bar para tomarse un café y claro es entonces cuando nos acordamos de que tenemos que mear, beber, comer... en fin, vivir.



en mi barrio los bares sobran , hay docenas y docenas , un barrio obrero de unos 8.000 habitantes en bilbao.


----------



## B. Golani (28 Jun 2022)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> 1,40 el cortado en cafetería de autovía
> 13-14 euros los menús del día
> Pfff



pues mas caros los hay


----------



## ahondador (28 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Pues las terrazas están llenas




¿ Me puede decir vd. por que las numerarias auxiliares comen aparte y son tratadas como de segunda por mucho que adornen el asunto ?


----------



## B. Golani (28 Jun 2022)

LOS BARES ESTAN TRATANDO DE RECUPERAR LO PERDIDO EN LOS 2 ULTIMOS AÑOS


----------



## Baubens2 (28 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Me puede decir vd. por que las numerarias auxiliares comen aparte y son tratadas como de segunda por mucho que adornen el asunto ?



Y que quieres que coman con los super numerarios?


----------



## B. Golani (28 Jun 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Lo mismo que pasó a videoclub , y a muchos negocios , además todavía recuerdo a muchos pidiendo el pasaporte covib , de hambre van a pasar el 90% de los españoles ,por no parar este país con huelgas generales y quema de ayuntamiento



COMO LLORABAN LOS DE LOS VIDEOCLUS , CUANDO LLEGO INTERNET Y LAS DESCARGAS PIRATAS


----------



## Makla (28 Jun 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Eso, o los bares de chinos. Cada vez hay más bares de toda la vida, con la decoración típica del bar Paco español pero ahora regentado por chinos. Que no tienen ningún problema en trabajar 18 horas al día.



Los bares paco y los bares paco de chinos si aguantan són por las 2 maquinas tragaperras que tienen bien puestas al lado de la puerta. Como tengan 3 o 4 " clientes" fijos en la maquina, se llevan 4 sueldos casi enteros cada mes. 
¿ o a caso creeis que pueden sobrevivir de poner 4 birras y 4 coñacs a los parroquianos del lugar?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Empiezan por cerrar los domingos. Luego sábados y domingos. Luego cierran desde el viernes a mediodía y ya... el resto te lo imaginas.
> Llega la gente preguntando que donde hay un bar para tomarse un café y claro es entonces cuando nos acordamos de que tenemos que mear, beber, comer... en fin, vivir.



Eso lo hacen maquinas desde hace la tira , la gran sustitución también vendrá por ahi

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## csainz (28 Jun 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Yo es que paso de ir al Bar.
> 
> Que coño es eso de ir al Bar y a la terraza? Yo en casa tengo terraza y buen mobiliario, invito a mis amigos y que le den por culo al mundo.
> 
> ...



Acabas de dar en el clavo. Los habituales del bar no soportan su casa, y gustan de la ilusión de tener un mayordomo. El bar es un decorado donde actúan como ricos los muertos de hambre.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Jun 2022)

Las terrazas están vacías. 

Se turnan en la terracita el cuñao del dueño, la prima, el amante de la tía, y su sobrina.

y algún incauto que se sienta de vez en cuando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Jun 2022)

En los bares y restaurantes suele pulular por ahí siempre el entorno der dueño pa hacer bulto. En to los bares es asín.


----------



## Sonico (28 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> en mi barrio los bares sobran , hay docenas y docenas , un barrio obrero de unos 8.000 habitantes en bilbao.



Pues que cierren. Y se vayan a cobrar el paro.
Yo no soy el representante de la patronal


----------



## B. Golani (28 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pues que cierren. Y se vayan a cobrar el paro.
> Yo no soy el representante de la patronal



DISCULPA , PENSABA QUE SÍ


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Si la gente come en casa, creo yo que seguirá comprando al carnicero.



Los turistas van a comer en tu casa.


----------



## 999999999 (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Según tu todos los bares de España llevan años cobrando 2,40 por una triste Cocacola de 20cls
> 
> Claro que sí guapi



Debes vivir en alguna puta aldea remota...


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> DISCULPA , PENSABA QUE SÍ


----------



## MrDanger (29 Jun 2022)

Makla dijo:


> Los bares paco y los bares paco de chinos si aguantan són por las 2 maquinas tragaperras que tienen bien puestas al lado de la puerta. Como tengan 3 o 4 " clientes" fijos en la maquina, se llevan 4 sueldos casi enteros cada mes.
> ¿ o a caso creeis que pueden sobrevivir de poner 4 birras y 4 coñacs a los parroquianos del lugar?



Alguno que conozco tiene terraza y mucha clientela. Es bastante grande y supongo que los anteriores dueños se jubilarían y se lo venderían a los chinos. 

Otros más pequeños serán como dices.


----------



## SPQR (29 Jun 2022)

Se están pasando con las subidas, la verdac.

Pincho de tortilla y café con leche, pre-plandemia: en torno a 3€ en mi bar Paco preferido.

El otro dia me cobraron 5.40€.


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Jun 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Se están pasando con las subidas, la verdac.
> 
> Pincho de tortilla y café con leche, pre-plandemia: en torno a 3€ en mi bar Paco preferido.
> 
> El otro dia me cobraron 5.40€.



900 cucas, jarlllllll , serían huevos del bellocino


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Jun 2022)

Yo ya he desistido, una botella de agua que antes costaba 1'5, el domingo me cobraros 2'7,así que me acabo de currar unos palets y a partir de ya, cerveza comprada en el Carrefour, carne, choricitos, pinchitos y barbacoa en mi terraza.....Voy a pisar lo mínimo un bar.






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mdutch (29 Jun 2022)

Lo que se ve del canario es que el tuyo ya no canta, porque seguir haciendo la conversión a pesetas 23 años después...


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Jun 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Si una pareja en un par de horas tomaban unos cuatro o cinco refrescos, ahora solo pediran dos , lo beberan despacio, fingiendo despreocupación, *mientras disimuladamente intentan captar señal wifi haciendo que se hacen un selfis,* todo con tal de aparentar,
> pero las terrazas seguiran llenandose, aunque sea de miseria.



  

Jajajajajaj, mira que os montáis películas. Todo el mundo tiene datos en el teléfono, vienen con los contratos de móvil. 

Resulta que estoy en una de las grandes capitales del sur ahora mismo. Hay infinitos bares, restaurantes, pastelerías y sitios para tomar café, zumos, etc. Todo a reventar, bastante calidad, y no han subido demasiado precios. Apenas locales vacíos. Me sorprende para bien, en relación a la zona centro.


----------



## NIKK (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Los turistas van a comer en tu casa.



Los turistas se van a los super a comer y se sientan en bancos.


----------



## NPI (29 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Jajajajajaj, mira que os montáis películas. Todo el mundo tiene datos en el teléfono, vienen con los contratos de móvil.
> 
> Resulta que estoy en una de las grandes capitales del sur ahora mismo. Hay infinitos bares, restaurantes, pastelerías y sitios para tomar café, zumos, etc. Todo a reventar, bastante calidad, y no han subido demasiado precios. Apenas locales vacíos. Me sorprende para bien, en relación a la zona centro.



Asociación Española de Hostelería ya lo dijo, que la recaudación había bajado un 30% a nivel nacional y solo se llenan cuando hay festividades o fines de semana.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Pero es que empiezan a no salirle a nadie.
> 
> El otro día vi pimientos rojos a 5.40 en el super. Se que para los bares eso encarece el producto y deben subir precios, pero es que las familias que deben comer, también ven mermada su economía, y si encima el bar también les sube el precio del café, pues el café será un gasto a eliminar y destinarlo a la cesta de la compra



Pides muchas cuentas al palillero medio.


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jun 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Los negocios que veo a reventar y con colas de decenas de personas esperando en la calle incluido cualquier día laboral son de solo brunch o solo cenas con productos algo caros pero de calidad y buena presentación típicos de poner fotos en las redes. También en sitios de pasteles a porciones y cafés, pero de calidad y buena presentación.
> Los que no veo gente son los típicos que no ofrecen nada, solo la misma Coca Cola, cerveza, que te tomas en tu casa más barato o cafés mejores. La gente que entraba para comprar una lata de cerveza o de cualquier cosa al bar ya la compra en los super esos que abren 24 horas.



Eso es pensando en mentalidad europea. 
Entre el amor al cutrismo Paco y el terracismo. español + tercermundismo panchito+africano yo creo que ese tipo de bares que no ofrecen nada sobreviviran

Mirate un pais moruno, las cafeterias y bares está siempre llenas de tios tocandose las pelotas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pues porque pueden hacerlo. Seguro que tienen pasta.
> Yo a veces pienso lo mismo.
> Cuando trabajo un fin de semana y veo tanta gente, turistas, ciclistas, motoristas, consumiendo y gastando con los precios que hay no me cabe otra explicación de que cobran sueldos que se lo permiten y que yo no puedo, la verdad.
> Vivimos una desigualdad tremenda.
> ...



Lo que hay es mucha gente viviendo de Cofidis


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> A veces se pasan, sí.
> Pero... ¿Y el aceite de freirlas? ¿Y la luz? ¿Y los impuestos?.



Los mismos que mi aceite, mi luz y mis impuestos.


Iros a tomar por culo, putos palilleros


----------



## ahondador (29 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Y que quieres que coman con los super numerarios?



No. Que puedan comer con las numerarias o al menos en el mismo comedor. Vamos, que no sean mano de obra barata


----------



## Artorias (29 Jun 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> El domingo pasado estuve comiendo arroz con bogavante en el mismo sitio que hace un par de años. Entonces nos costó un menú para dos que incluya jamón ibérico y langostinos 40 €. En esta ocasión eran raciones individuales a treinta y un euros cada una, y la cantidad no era ni mucho menos exagerada no diré que marche con hambre pero para lo que es una sidrería en Asturias muy rácano. Qué decir que ha sido la última vez.



Si es que es eso lo que estan consiguiendo con la subida de precios y disminucion de las raciones.

Y es a todos los niveles.

Lo que tu comentas del restaurante me ha pasado a mi ya en varios, lo de ir a comer y comparar lo que te ponian hace un año o dos con lo que te ponen ahora y a que precio y decidir no volver a ir, pero es que tambien me ha pasado con bares de mierda paco cutres.

Hace unos años antes de la plandemia mi grupo de colegas y yo eramos asiduos de un bareto cutre de la zona universitaria de mi ciudad (ibamos viernes y sabados por la tarde/noche antes de ir a cenar por ahi, los sabados y/o domingos por la mañana despues de salir a entrenar en bici e incluso algunos dias entre semana despues de salir a hacer unos kilometros en bicicleta) que te ponian las pintas de cerveza normalilla a 1,5 € , las de vol damn a 2,5 y los aperitivos (patatas fritas, olivas, frutos secos y demas) a 1, pues la ultima vez que fui habian subido los precios casi al doble (pintas normales a 2,5, pintas de vol damn y paulaner a 3,5, aperitivos con raciones que eran la mitad que antes a casi el doble, etc...). Obviamente no hemos vuelro a ir.

Y asi en un monton de baretos.

Y, como ya he dicho antes, no es porque no pueda pagar esos precios, que, por fortuna, poder puedo de sobra, es sencillamente que no me gustan que se rian en mi cara.

Podria entender que suban algo las cosas pero, como sucede siempre con los empresarios de mierda palilleros del sector de la restauracion de este pais, han aprovechado la coyuntura de la inflacion para intentar estafar mas a la gente subiendo los precios desmedidamente. Es como el ejemplo que he puesto antes, podria entender que una pinta "estandar" suba de 1,5 a 1,75 o, incluso, a 2 y una de vol damn de 2,5 a hasta 3 pero lo que es una estafa es subirlas de golpe de 1,5 a 2,5 y de 2,5 a 3,5. La vida no ha subido tanto, asi que no me vengan con cuentos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pobres negocios, pobres camareros que van a la calle, pobres repartidores, pobres todos los que comen gracias a un bar que dan mucho trabajo.
> No es tan fácil.
> Ruina, la palabra se llama ruina. Se para la economía.
> Donde vivo los domingos hay bares que antes abrían y ya no porque no les sale a cuenta y no veas la cantidad de gente que necesita un café por las mañanas o usar un baño o comer.
> ...



¿Por qué no te tomas el café en tu casa?
En cuanto a los baños, que los pongan de esos de pagar en las calles.


----------



## Albertojosua (29 Jun 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Lo que se ve del canario es que el tuyo ya no canta, porque seguir haciendo la conversión a pesetas 23 años después...



Los Antonios que asociais el año 2000 al uso del euro, inspirais ternura.


----------



## sikBCN (29 Jun 2022)

Al bar y a la terracita no se va a comer ni a beber *SE VA A POSTUREAR * se pagará lo que haga falta


----------



## Tonimn (29 Jun 2022)

No es bares. es


eltonelero dijo:


> Eso es pensando en mentalidad europea.
> Entre el amor al cutrismo Paco y el terracismo. español + tercermundismo panchito+africano yo creo que ese tipo de bares que no ofrecen nada sobreviviran
> 
> Mirate un pais moruno, las cafeterias y bares está siempre llenas de tios tocandose las pelotas.



Hay sitios donde ves mesas llenas y entre todos consumen dos cafés y una cerveza y se tiran horas


----------



## Jackblack (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> ¿Que no es básico?
> 
> ¿Que la gente tenga un trabajo digno?
> 
> ...



Lo gracioso es q no hace falta darse cuenta de q quitando los cuatro bares céntricos de cada ciudad, el resto de los bares q sobreviven es xq tienen algún edificio público cerca.
Vamos, q muchos ya se mantienen de las paguitas de los funcirratas.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Jun 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Joder, una cosa es hacernos cruces de que la gente pobre tenga BMW, casa con piscina y su puta madre, y otra sorprenderse porque se sienten a un bar con sus hijos y se pidan una de ganchitos, por muy burbujeado que este el precio, si uno trabaja y ni puede tomarse una cerveza en el bar o unas tapas apaga y vamonos, para eso no trabajamos y a tomar por culo todo..es que todos necesitan un minimo ocio y disponibilidad de dinero minima, a ver..



Están intentando hacer ver, q si no abrazas la austeridad y no vives la vida racaneando hasta los límites, eres un derrochador irresponsable.
Darte un gusto gastando??? Calla esclavo!! Pero será posible?? Q t crees?? Que viniste a este mundo a vivir la vida???
Y lo peor es q hay mucha gente así...terminarán peleando y ahorrando para tener un palo.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> No me compares un videoclub que habia uno por barrio y con un solo empleado, con los bares, que en cada manzana de bloques había mínimo uno o dos, y de los que viven millones de personas, directa o indirectamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya no hablemos del dinero en impuestos que generan y luego van a pensionistas o funcionarios



Y de la pasta q ganaron los bares cuando muchas cosas pasaron de 100pts a 1€, y q paso con los sueldos??? Pues casi congelados...mientras la inflación t iba mermando.
Ahora a llorar a la lloreria.


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jun 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Joder, una cosa es hacernos cruces de que la gente pobre tenga BMW, casa con piscina y su puta madre, y otra sorprenderse porque se sienten a un bar con sus hijos y se pidan una de ganchitos, por muy burbujeado que este el precio, si uno trabaja y ni puede tomarse una cerveza en el bar o unas tapas apaga y vamonos, para eso no trabajamos y a tomar por culo todo..es que todos necesitan un minimo ocio y disponibilidad de dinero minima, a ver..



de hecho se ha comentado miles de veces. 
Los bares cutres por mucho que burbujeen las bebidas/tapeo siempre sobreviviràn en España porque es el único "lujo" accesible incluso para mileuristas


----------



## Culozilla (29 Jun 2022)

Los bares son los negocios Paco langosto por excelencia. Deberían cerrar todos y así no habría más cojones por parte del gobierno a generar trabajos de calidad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> de hecho se ha comentado miles de veces.
> Los bares cutres por mucho que burbujeen las bebidas/tapeo siempre sobreviviràn en España porque es el único "lujo" accesible incluso para mileuristas




No es sólo por eso

-Locales en propiedad del hostelero o con renta antigua
-El bar lo llevan Paco, su mujer Pili en la cocina y algún pancho o sobrino tonto de camareros
-Clientela militante, en los barrios hay gente que literalmente va al bar todos los días, a veces de mañana y tarde. Apenas tienen clientes "de paso"
-Tragaperras, la ludopatía tiene mucha más incidencia entre las clases bajas


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Jun 2022)

En el bar del congreso creo que sale a 0.80


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Que no hay camereros?. ¿Que dices?.
> Yo no trabajo de camarero pero estoy en el sector servicios. Ojala te tengas que servir tu mismo y cuando vayas de viaje que mees en la carretera porque no te encuentres donde hacerlo ni darle un vaso de agua a tus hijos.
> Que cosas decís de verdad.
> Luego cuando los pijos de ciudad no encuentran quien les ponga todo por delante se quejan. Que cosas.



En los años 70 80 y 90 se meaba y se cagada en los terrenos adyacentes a los arcenes sin problema de ningún tipo. A veces el aire racheado te tiraba la meada en los zapatos o pantalones, o te pinchabas el culo con algunas variedades de plantas que crecían en la zona, pero nada grave. Ahora todo eso es un drama, en esta suciedad de pijos afeminados criados entre algodoncitos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Jun 2022)

No sé que badulakes vas, pero aquí en Barcelona a 1,50 la lata fresca

Y ya si el badulake está en zona turística, prepara 2 euros


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Los turistas se van a los super a comer y se sientan en bancos.



Me refiero a los turistas que dejan dinero en España, no a tus amigotes que vienen a verte


----------



## jefe de la oposición (29 Jun 2022)

los mismos dogmas de fe desde 2007, lleváis anclados 3 lustros en el mismo discurso


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> En los años 70 80 y 90 se meaba y se cagada en los terrenos adyacentes a los arcenes sin problema de ningún tipo. A veces el aire racheado te tiraba la meada en los zapatos o pantalones, o te pinchabas el culo con algunas variedades de plantas que crecían en la zona, pero nada grave. Ahora todo eso es un drama, en esta suciedad de pijos afeminados criados entre algodoncitos.



Como decimos aquí, muchos no saben ni cagar en un rastrojo. De hecho muchos ni saben lo que es y lo llaman "variedades de plantas".


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Lo que hay es mucha gente viviendo de Cofidis



Más pronto que tarde todo esto se irá al carajo y todos los que están cobrando de la nada, entenderán que el dinero no nace de la nada ni del cajero y que España no es una potencia industrial, para nuestra desgracia.


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> En los años 70 80 y 90 se meaba y se cagada en los terrenos adyacentes a los arcenes sin problema de ningún tipo. A veces el aire racheado te tiraba la meada en los zapatos o pantalones, o te pinchabas el culo con algunas variedades de plantas que crecían en la zona, pero nada grave. Ahora todo eso es un drama, en esta suciedad de pijos afeminados criados entre algodoncitos.



Los camioneros necesitan un bar donde comer, mear. También gente que la mandan a trabajar a zonas que no son las suyas, medicos, ats, carteros... en fin. Camioneros pijos de ultraderecha .
Hace tiempo que hemos perdido el norte. Es normal todo lo que se nos viene encima. Y hasta voy a terminar creyendo que nos lo merecemos.


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> En el bar del congreso creo que sale a 0.80



Yo flipo con los funcivagos de la Sanidad. Tengo una familiar que trabaja para el SAS y a estas les dan una fichita que en todas las máquinas expendedoras del hospital les salen los refrescos a mucho menos de la mitad, mientras los enfermos y familiares pagan un huevo. Unos nacen con estrella y otros estrellados.
Entre funcivagos y políticos estamos mejor que bien.


----------



## ChortiHunter (29 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> En los años 70 80 y 90 se meaba y se cagada en los terrenos adyacentes a los arcenes sin problema de ningún tipo. A veces el aire racheado te tiraba la meada en los zapatos o pantalones, o te pinchabas el culo con algunas variedades de plantas que crecían en la zona, pero nada grave. Ahora todo eso es un drama, en esta suciedad de pijos afeminados criados entre algodoncitos.



Exacto, mucha mariconería. Pero el problema es que no es una crisis 'natural' sino que unos subnormales la manufacturan para empobrecer a todos excepto un pequeño % que seguirá con sus yates y jets mientras que hasta los borjamari comerán pan con mantequilla para cenar. Es imposible hacer a todo el mundo rico pero sí es posible y eficiente hacerlos a casi todos miserables. 'No puedes hacerlos crecer a todos pasados los 1,80m pero sí puedes partirles las piernas a todos los que lo sobrepasan'


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

ahora todos cantan eso de no te vayas de la barra


----------



## Dragón Asesino (29 Jun 2022)

Joder, es que queréis que os diga pero también toda la cantidad de bares, restaurantes y cafeterías que hay en este país no es normal... Obvio que morirán más de la mitad.


----------



## Popuespe (29 Jun 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Y, como ya he dicho antes, no es porque no pueda pagar esos precios, que, por fortuna, poder puedo de sobra, es sencillamente que no me gustan que se rian en mi cara.
> .



Si! Es que básicamente se trata de eso, de que respeten y cuiden al cliente, no se que le escupan.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Jun 2022)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Joder, es que queréis que os diga pero también toda la cantidad de bares, restaurantes y cafeterías que hay en este país no es normal... Obvio que morirán más de la mitad.



En otros países la gente deja el remo a las 16 y están en casas unifamiliares dedicados a la lectura o al jardín

aquí la gente es incapaz de pasar un día en el zulo sin Bajar a la calle y el bar es una de las principales distracciones


----------



## csainz (29 Jun 2022)

No hablo de gente que sale un sábado, si no de los parroquianos del bar paco. No estoy tan loco como para generalizar tanto, yo mismo salgo a desayunar por el trabajo y allí hay especímenes a cualquier hora que salgas con el sitio fijo y dándole la brasa a dueño y camareros.


----------



## Domyos35 (29 Jun 2022)

Bares que lugares...


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> El domingo pasado estuve comiendo arroz con bogavante en el mismo sitio que hace un par de años. Entonces nos costó un menú para dos que incluya jamón ibérico y langostinos 40 €. En esta ocasión eran raciones individuales a treinta y un euros cada una, y la cantidad no era ni mucho menos exagerada no diré que marche con hambre pero para lo que es una sidrería en Asturias muy rácano. Qué decir que ha sido la última vez.




Si, están rebajando cantidades. Se va notando en todos sitios


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

ggd84 dijo:


> Las coca colas de 200ml en sí ya es una estafa, sólo las ves en España.




Así pides dos


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Beber Coca-Cola y hablar en pesetas es de pobres. Que canario ni pollas,eres POBRE.




El economista del foro


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

Persea dijo:


> la culpa es tuya por pagar eso




¿Tu preguntas el precio de una cerveza/Cocacola/café al entrar a un bar?


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Todo empeoro con las leyes del tabaco ampliando a mares el numero de mesas en terraza.
> Recuerdo un vecino que fue al ayuntamiento a preguntar si podia poner mesas en terraza el bar... Al poco el dueño del bar le tocaba el telefonillo... Se habian chivado del ayuntamiento... Menuda mafia hay en los ayuntamientos
> 
> El asunto empeoro no ya permitiendo que hubiera mesas en la calle por miles, sino que Rajoy abrio casinos en los bajos de los edificios... casas de apuestas les llaman eufemisticamente...
> ...




La idea es buena, y se ha hecho, pero se fueron a pique porque no había transporte público, el taxi era caro y en coche con una copa te fundían en los controles de alcoholemia


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Si bien el Covid ya había dejado bien tocada a la hostelería, parecía que el sector empezaba a recuperarse
> 
> Pero la inflación ha hecho que los hosteleros se sumen al carro y pongan precios imposibles
> 
> ...



Pues si te cobra 2,40 y no te pone una tapa no vuelvo.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Lo del precio del café y las pesetas es la hostia.
> De eso trata la economía, de que te roben pero que parezca que es legal y que no hay otra alternativa.





Aún tienes que escuchar a algún iluminado que cuando les haces las cuentas en pesetas te llamen pobre, arcaico o alguna otra lindez


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo flipo con los funcivagos de la Sanidad. Tengo una familiar que trabaja para el SAS y a estas les dan una fichita que en todas las máquinas expendedoras del hospital les salen los refrescos a mucho menos de la mitad, mientras los enfermos y familiares pagan un huevo. Unos nacen con estrella y otros estrellados.
> Entre funcivagos y políticos estamos mejor que bien.




Tenemos que empezar a entender que son parte de la oligarquia, son sus sirvientes, no los nuestros. Son los lacayos del poder que estan para hacele mas rico y mas poderoso. Por eso tienen prebendas y ventajas, para diferenciarlos de nosotros, los parias.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues si te cobra 2,40 y no te pone una tapa no vuelvo.




Ni unos putos cacahuetes


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Tenemos que empezar a entender que son parte de la oligarquia, son sus sirvientes, no los nuestros. Son los lacayos del poder que estan para hacele mas rico y mas poderoso. Por eso tienen prebendas y ventajas, para diferenciarlos de nosotros, los parias.



Exacto.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> COMO LLORABAN LOS DE LOS VIDEOCLUS , CUANDO LLEGO INTERNET Y LAS DESCARGAS PIRATAS




Se de uno que se forro vendiendo DVDs piratas en su propio videoclub. Tenía los últimos estrenos y películas un no estrenadas en el cine

Era un descojono, nadie alquilaba películas, solo vendía DVDs piratas y por supuesto en b

Después, según decían las malas lenguas, empezó a vender otras sustancias para acompañar la película

Un visionario


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pues que cierren. Y se vayan a cobrar el paro.
> Yo no soy el representante de la patronal




Colo simplemente el 50% del sector hostelero cierre España se hunde y no hay para pagar parados


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Debes vivir en alguna puta aldea remota...




Si en las aldeas remotas les da por cobrar 2,40 por una coca cola les dura el bar un día abierto

Jajajaja


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> En los años 70 80 y 90 se meaba y se cagada en los terrenos adyacentes a los arcenes sin problema de ningún tipo. A veces el aire racheado te tiraba la meada en los zapatos o pantalones, o te pinchabas el culo con algunas variedades de plantas que crecían en la zona, pero nada grave. Ahora todo eso es un drama, en esta suciedad de pijos afeminados criados entre algodoncitos.




Ahora ya no hay descampados


----------



## Silver_Surfer (29 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Los camioneros necesitan un bar donde comer, mear. También gente que la mandan a trabajar a zonas que no son las suyas, medicos, ats, carteros... en fin. Camioneros pijos de ultraderecha .
> Hace tiempo que hemos perdido el norte. Es normal todo lo que se nos viene encima. Y hasta voy a terminar creyendo que nos lo merecemos.






Es que ahora te multan por todo

Ponte a mear en vía pública y que pase un caballero, ya verás como se te quitan las ganas para la próxima


----------



## Persea (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> ¿Tu preguntas el precio de una cerveza/Cocacola/café al entrar a un bar?



no pero si me quieren cobrar 2,50 en un bar paco (siguiendo tu version de la historia) a no ser que me interese volver por alli, me voy sin pagar


----------



## ahondador (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> La idea es buena, y se ha hecho, pero se fueron a pique porque no había transporte público, el taxi era caro y en coche con una copa te fundían en los controles de alcoholemia



En USA todos beben menos el conductor. A la semana siguiente cambia
Pero que no sea practico no quiere decir que las familias de currelas se tengan que chupar las altas horas abierto de un bar. Aunque por otra parte, peor es que el vecino de arriba te monte fiesta todos los fines de semana. Eso si que es tremendo "Estoy en mi casa" dice el joput@


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Se de uno que se forro vendiendo DVDs piratas en su propio videoclub. Tenía los últimos estrenos y películas un no estrenadas en el cine
> 
> Era un descojono, nadie alquilaba películas, solo vendía DVDs piratas y por supuesto en b
> 
> ...



España es el país de los pillos.


----------



## Sonico (29 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Colo simplemente el 50% del sector hostelero cierre España se hunde y no hay para pagar parados



Me faltó poner ironic mode.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (30 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> En USA todos beben menos el conductor. A la semana siguiente cambia
> Pero que no sea practico no quiere decir que las familias de currelas se tengan que chupar las altas horas abierto de un bar. Aunque por otra parte, peor es que el vecino de arriba te monte fiesta todos los fines de semana. Eso si que es tremendo "Estoy en mi casa" dice el joput@




La teoría de que todos beben menos el conductor es muy bonita, pero no funciona

A eso le sumas que ahora los chavales ya no tienen coche porque "contamina" y no pueden comprarse un coche nuevo ni tampoco conducir con uno viejo


----------



## Thuma Dree (30 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se nota hasta en los kebabs.
> El viernes pasado buzonearon en mi zona un panfleto de un kebab. Lo comparé con uno que tenía del mismo local y que buzonearon en abril.
> 
> La ración de arroz, algo sencillo, 50 céntimos más.
> ...



el modelo Paco De Mierda de toda la vida ya está extinto, sólo quedan chinos y estos también están a punto de reventar

cómo mucho puedes encontrar algún español en algún pueblo típico amigo del concejal q le ceden la "casa de cultura" o el "ateneo" local


----------



## ahondador (30 Jun 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> La teoría de que todos beben menos el conductor es muy bonita, pero no funciona
> 
> A eso le sumas que ahora los chavales ya no tienen coche porque "contamina" y no pueden comprarse un coche nuevo ni tampoco conducir con uno viejo




Entonces lo unico que queda es que se supriman los bares porque no son rentables en otros puntos. No hay otra. Se ha hecho con el tabaco: El que no admite las condiciones, pues no fuma y punto


----------



## Avioncito (30 Jun 2022)

A mi, que me encanta salir a tomar algo, cada vez más veces me lo termino comprando en el super, (igualmente por encima de precio) y me lo tomo en casa con algo para picar.

Entiendo que hay que ayudar, pero a quien se deja ayudar, no al que atraca.

Ya no me atrevo en el foro ni a preguntar cuando pueden pedir por una buena cerveza o algo asi jajaja, no ando ni puesto de lo que piden por cerves buenas, ya ni te cuento en terraza.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Jun 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> A mi, que me encanta salir a tomar algo, cada vez más veces me lo termino comprando en el super, (igualmente por encima de precio) y me lo tomo en casa con algo para picar.
> 
> Entiendo que hay que ayudar, pero a quien se deja ayudar, no al que atraca.
> 
> Ya no me atrevo en el foro ni a preguntar cuando pueden pedir por una buena cerveza o algo asi jajaja, no ando ni puesto de lo que piden por cerves buenas, ya ni te cuento en terraza.



Últimamente estoy viendo que piden 8 € por una lata de cerveza "artesana de importación".
Y 5€ por cañas de ídem nacionales.
La burbuja de las cervezas artesanas lleva unos años desfasadísima.


----------



## maxkuiper (30 Jun 2022)

Es la inflasion amego


----------



## Avioncito (30 Jun 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Últimamente estoy viendo que piden 8 € por una lata de cerveza "artesana de importación".
> Y 5€ por cañas de ídem nacionales.
> La burbuja de las cervezas artesanas lleva unos años desfasadísima.




8€ ????? Jajajajajajajajajajajjaja.

Estás de broma, no? Jajaja

Joder, lo dicho, se ayuda al que se deja ayudar.

Una voll damm al uso, o una del estilo, ya te deben sacar mínimo uno de los dos riñones


----------



## Silver_Surfer (1 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Entonces lo unico que queda es que se supriman los bares porque no son rentables en otros puntos. No hay otra. Se ha hecho con el tabaco: El que no admite las condiciones, pues no fuma y punto





Ok. Pagales tu el paro a todos los hosteleros e ingresa en las arcas del estado lo que ellos producen


----------



## Silver_Surfer (1 Jul 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Últimamente estoy viendo que piden 8 € por una lata de cerveza "artesana de importación".
> Y 5€ por cañas de ídem nacionales.
> La burbuja de las cervezas artesanas lleva unos años desfasadísima.





8 euros por una lata???


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Jul 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> 8 euros por una lata???



Sí, y si os movéis por círculos de "esos" sabréis que son latas de super colorines y super saborines, "importadas de Australia"... pero que están hechas en vascongadas (por ejemplo)... investigad un poco en el mundillo de las "artesanas" y fliparéis...


----------



## ahondador (1 Jul 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Ok. Pagales tu el paro a todos los hosteleros e ingresa en las arcas del estado lo que ellos producen



¿ Quien les pagó el paro a los kioskeros cuando se fueron a la ruina por la llegada de tiempos modernos ? Pues eso para todos


----------



## 999999999 (2 Jul 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Conozco a una chica que curra en un FOSTER´S HOLLYWOOD y me dijo que una FANTA vale 3 eurazos.



De siempre

Debes vivir en una puta aldea...


----------



## csainz (2 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> En otros países la gente deja el remo a las 16 y están en casas unifamiliares dedicados a la lectura o al jardín
> 
> aquí la gente es incapaz de pasar un día en el zulo sin Bajar a la calle y el bar es una de las principales distracciones



Correcto. En Holanda a las 5 sales del trabajo, a las 7 pasa el camión de la basura y a las 8 han cerrado hasta las pizzerias que reparten a domicilio. Pero tienen casas en condiciones y no zulos españoles donde puedes elegir entre ahorcarte o bajarte a un bar a ver la tarde pasar.


----------

